# BLACK CRATER



## Tom Cashel (Sep 15, 2002)

*Lucius and Dalabrac--*

Artemus seems to step through to Hullack Forest, but vanishes as he crosses the threshold, and the portal instantly shuts down.  One of the kids lets out a low groan of terror.

Dawn is growing in the sky above, from black to gray to pink by slow degrees.  A brisk mountain wind blows across the room, bringing the scent of pines and ice.

What next?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 15, 2002)

:mutters under breath::  why cant any job i take be simple and easy....


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 16, 2002)

Argh!  We're in trouble.  

Okay, it's only been a few seconds since we came through that portal.  I think we're all agreed NOT to try and use another portal, right?

If so, let's get the heck out of this box ... we're sitting ducks here.  I say we either fly down the mountain or camp out somewhere outside the box.  I can still polymorph (ooc: broken!) so between the two of us we should be able to fly the kids out, and then come back for the bodies. 

The problem: What happens when our Druid friend comes back?  He'll never find us.  Perhaps Wisp can perch high above and watch out for him ... a druid can speak with him quite easily!

How's that for an immediate plan?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2002)

*That's thinking outside the box!*

Young Herjolf Rolf, burly, red-haired and gap-toothed, says, "That sounds like a fine plan, Master Foxbrown."  He looks around in mild distaste.  "This place is dreary."

"No," says chubby and stout Horsa Lenumbrar, "it's Fox_hound_."

Herjolf looks at him as though his skin has turned purple with pink dots.  "What are you _talking_ about, Horseface?  You saying I don't know the man's name?"

"Don't call me Horseface!!!"

They grapple and begin to wrestle, shouting at each other.

Kolya Seveniss, already half in shock from the threats of the orcs (they hate half-elves almost as much as the purebloods), starts to cry again.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

Kids, you must settle down, else I become violent.  Now is not the time to wrestle.  If you dont stop that in a few second i will be forced to leave you here and save myself... from you.  You're going to get us killed.  

I say we fly out.  I can take you up to the lip to start with.  If they come after us before we can move farther away just hunker down and maybe they wont see us.  We'll decide for there what to do.

Oh, and try to be quiet.  Tall folk are always unnessissarily loud and visible.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2002)

The kids separate, puffing and out of breath.

"You're lucky he stopped me, Horseface.  I was about to pound you."

"Yeah, right, Carrot Top...you were the one who was going to get pounded."

Lucius: Wisp hoots and chirps to you...
_Tall magic-one, the idea of perching up here in dawn's rays does not please me...but I see that the situation is grave so I will do as you suggest.  Please find a tasty mouse for me so that I may eat when I return to you..._


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

OOC:  Tom, great bird text!!


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 16, 2002)

_Wisp -- You are right .. I only ask it of you because of dire circumstances.  You'll get your mouse -- and more. I promise, once we get out of this mess, you'll spend your days resting comfortably on a nice perch in the wagon that i'll create for you. In the meantime, be vigilant ... danger is everywhere.  You've done very well of late._ 

"Hey, kids ... look at me."

I polymorph into a pegasus.

"Who wants to go for a ride?"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 16, 2002)

*ooc*

I'd say something, but I'm not even ghost.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

::wings flutter with excitement::

maybe some delaying hit and run will help out while you're making your getaway?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2002)

Lucius, it's been a while since you worked in the carnival, but you never get tired of seeing kids with eyes wide and their mouths gaping in disbelief.

"Me!  Me!  Me!" they shout.  Even Kolya seems to snap out of his funk.  "Me first!"

Wisp: _The Featherless certainly are strange..._


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

::mutters under breath::  oh, a human into a pegasus is cool, but _Hin_ with wings isnt impressive.  I hate kids.  

:ut loud::  can we get going now?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 16, 2002)

*ooc*

I may be dead, but I can still see your signature, Mr. AC23.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

is a joke van, you'd kill me when resurected


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 16, 2002)

"Okay children, two of you come aboard and hang on tight."

_A worried Lucius, scans his mind for that Feather Fall spell he's got memorized (a verbal-component only life-saver!)_ 

"Master Bramblefoot, let's fly to the other side of the wall and rest there ... we'll determine if we want to fly down the mountain later."

OOC: Matt -- I love the way you play familiars!

OOC: Should we prop Van up against gateway #1 with his hands outstretched menacingly?  That way, if someone open's the gate, Van will fall on them and freak them out (see p. 143 DMG "Freaking Out"). See?  Even in death, he's still a fearsome warrior of Selune.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 16, 2002)

Good idea. and it saves me the trouble of carrying him.  We have to take Kaermis, however.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2002)

[OOC: Pegasi can't talk.  This isn't Mr. Ed. ]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 16, 2002)

*That's it!*

You keep 'em honest, Tom.  Especially when they're talking about playing "Weekend with Bernie" with my body.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 16, 2002)

_Lucius is surprised when his comments come out only as snorts and nays._ 

Hmmm. As the two kids climb aboard, I'd like to check out those portals a bit more. I'm trying to figure out what happened to the druid ... and why the portals seemed to stop working after a certain number of uses.  [Knowledge Arcana roll, 19+7=26 total]. 

Let's go! 

OOC: I liked Weekend at Vannie's II the best.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2002)

Extremely perceptive, Lucius.

You learned a bit about _portals_ during your apprenticeship, and a bit more during your many travels.  You know that an ancient network of them criss-crosses Faerun, mostly created by Netherese magi.  They are a very old (and sometimes uncertain) means of travel.

This particular network consists of 16 portals connected to 16 other portals--a total of 32 magical connections (that actually conjoin locations rather than acting on a simple _teleport_ function).  You surmise that such a large network may have grown unstable over the years--this one could have been created as many as 1500 years ago.

Whether the network has been unstable the whole time, became unstable from overuse and will regain stability in time, or has simply stopped functioning correctly, is open for debate.  Lucius, you'd guess that either of the latter two possibilities is more likely than the former.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 17, 2002)

I relay this information to Dalabrak. 

... Wait.. I can't. I'm a pegasus.  

I make a mental note to relay this information to him just as soon as I polymorph back. 

Ah, the Nether.  Clever chaps.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 17, 2002)

OCC: HAHA!  Yer a horse, yer a horse!!!

IC:  Lucius, when you are human again remind me why I should not take Van's armor.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

Horsa and Kolya glance away from Dalabrac with discomfort.

Herjolf Rolf puts his hands on his hips.  "My dad would clobber you but good if he heard you talking about robbing corpses."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 17, 2002)

Lucius gives you a reprimanding stare.  

The pegasus begins to stamps its feet and huff as if to say: LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 17, 2002)

OOC:  Serously, if I say, All right Lets Go! right now, then what will I have to do for the next 4 weeks?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

[OOC: I sent an e-mail...we're trying to get together (me, Lucius, Dalabrac, Artemus) for 1-2 hrs. next Wednesday the 25th after work.  See if we can resolve this situation...somewhat.]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

Kolya and Horsa climb onto your back, Lucius.

Wisp takes up his position atop the wall to keep watch.

Dalabrac will need to carry Herjolf.

Are you going?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 17, 2002)

We're going!  The plan is to fly over the wall ... land, then Dalabrak goes back for the bodies. I'm going to fly up nice and slow, being extra careful with those kids.

OOC: Weekend at Bernie's ... that still cracks me up.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

(Lucius takes two kids while Dalabrac takes the third...then D. goes back for the bodies...do I have that right?)

The kids hang on in terrified delight as your powerful wings lift you over the wall and out into the air, Lucius.

Dalabrac, young Herjolf glares pugnaciously at you until you speak a word and sprout huge bat-wings.  He gapes, "Cooool," and allows you to lift him into the air.

The Nexus Room appears to be in the top floor of a three-story, square building that is built on the leading edge of a rocky mountain cliff.  The slopes all around are cloaked in green pines.  A rugged canyon opens into the mountainside, littered with fallen blocks of stone, shattered statues, the remains of pillars and walls: the ruins of an ancient mountain settlement.

Where are you headed?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 17, 2002)

For the moment i set down right at the base of the structure.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

Herjolf runs to take shelter behind a large plinth of shattered granite as soon as you land.

Lucius, you set down with the children safe and sound.  What next?  A chill, damp wind is blowing down off the mountains.  Smells like rain.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 17, 2002)

I polymorph back into my (handsome) self. 

"Dalabrak, can you go back for one of our fallen comrades, or shall I as larger beast? I might be able to grab both."

"Kids, see if you can find some shelter.  We're not out of danger yet!  But I promise, if you're all good, Uncle Lucius will put on a show for you, the likes of which have made kings and queens weep with delight!"

I guess our next plan is to get the bodies, then find a place to spend the night.  Of course, it's not likely that someone will look for us out here.  It will be assumed that we went through one of the numerous portals.  Should we spend the night here or go down the mountain?  I think it may actually be safer up here. I'd very much like to explore this area one day ... the Nether had many great secrets... 

_To Wisp: Keep a keen eye out, old friend.  But flee at the first sign of danger.  That other mage will be looking out for my familiar, I'd wager.  Hmmm, if you see any of your fellow (albeit far less intelligent) owls, see if you can determine how far the nearest human settlement is.  I'd like to find out where we are.  _ 

OOC: Matt -- be sure to bring me a familiar character sheet so I can make one up for Wisp.  T'anks!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 17, 2002)

I will go back and get both of them in two trips.  I feel that I am better suited to defend myself if something goes wrong.  Find a better place to rest and send wisp back to me so that I can follow him to the spot.  Best of luck.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

Lucius, you and the children discover a ruined building (about 80 feet away from the Nexus building), of which only two walls remain.  It is, however, surrounded by thick brush and a screen of spruce trees.  Chipmunks scurry among the ruins, and sparrows fly hither and yon.

Darabrac, your "Lift Off Ground" total being 230 lb., it is an easy matter to carry the bodies one at a time.  It is a dicey operation, since you creep back into the Nexus Room wondering if a portal will suddenly open.  But none does, and Wisp leads you back to the hideout.

The dawn sun is rising out to the east.

Wisp: _The day is difficult for me, Tall magic-one.  Did you not want me to perch atop the Nexus Room and keep an eye out for your friend?_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 17, 2002)

_Wisp -- Yes, continue your perch throughout the day ... but see if you can find a spot in the shade so that you do not have to bear the heat of the sun. Perhaps later I can polymorph you into a giant, dire owl so that you might strike fear in the hearts of mice everywhere.   Be wary, my friend._ 

"Dalabrak, I'm exhausted. Can you keep an eye out while I rest to regain spells? Perhaps play "hide in shadows" with the children?"

Lucius takes out a perfumed hankerchief (monogrammed with the initials L.F.), places it over his face and begins to snore contently.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 17, 2002)

*While Lucius sleeps*

Darabrac, you slip into a shadow and vanish, keeping a keen eye on the surrounding ruins.  There is no sound other than the songbirds and the cool mountain wind.  The children soon fall into an exhausted slumber as well.

Your head is heavy with fatigue but you manage to stay awake.  After two hours, you hear a high keening cry echo down the valley, through the ruins.  Then another.

You peek out from the spruces, and you see a large beast flapping toward the top of the Nexus building on powerful wings.  It has a a pair of eagle-heads, birdlike wings, and the tawny muscled body of a lion.  It keens again, and Lucius mutters in his sleep.  The creature carries a large tangle of branches in its claws.

It vanishes into the top of the building.  Birds scatter from the walls, a swarm of sparrows and Wisp.  The owl flutters into a nearby pine and hides.

Several minutes later, the beast takes flight once more and wings upward into the valley.

Three more hours pass.  At times you doze in the shadows, the heat of the rising sun warming the ruins and your chilled bones.  You see some local wildlife, nothing more.  The flying beast returns with an even-larger tangle of shrubs and branches, depositing them in the Nexus Room...there is a moment of excitement...but the creature flies off into the valley again.

Two hours later, you are nearly bored stiff.  It is past midday.  The flying creature returns with a third bundle of brush and sticks and does not leave for nearly an hour.

When it does finally leave, it soars overhead and lets out another pair of keening cries from its beaks.  Lucius starts awake as it wings off into the valley again.

(Eight hours.)


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 17, 2002)

*Oh, you guys are in trouble now*

Muahahahahahaha!

(Hey, keep my body safe, why don't cha!)


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 17, 2002)

Lucius, it appears to be nesting, and unnatural.  I think we are safe here for now, but getting back may prove difficult.  Hvae you rested enough to learn spells?  If so can i sleep for the nessissary two hours while you prepare for the day?  What do you think?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

Sadly, Master Bramblefoot, I still require some rest.  I find a full eight hours is needed for me to be at my best. However, if need be, I can sit comfortably while you sleep. 

If the beast frightens you, I suggest you distract yourself with something else.  Here, you may borrow these... they're my lucky dice! Ah, remind me to tell you how those little beauties once landed me in trouble with a clan of very humorless dwarves.... Meanwhile... 

_Turns over_ 

Zzzzzzzzzzzz............

_To Wisp: I'm sorry my friend, I know the beast was most unpleasant to you.  I will make it up to you, though ... and if you'd like, I'll get you the beast's entrails for supper...  _


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 18, 2002)

I thought that 2+3+2=8...??


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

"Ah, yes ... well, it does. I guess I'm a bit groggy. Give me 15 minutes to prepare my spells and then as be as watchful as a Van Dyksun at an Orc Happy Hour."

"By the way, as I prepare my spells ... what's our plan?  Should I memorize for a full assault on Door #1?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

[p.s. Look at it again, and scan to the right this time too.  2+3+2+1=8.  ]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

Let's be very careful around that Griffin over there (OOC: It came to me as soon as we hung up, Matt). I may need to bring it down. 

In the meanwhile, let's talk about our next steps. Once night comes, Wisp is going to scout around and attempt to find a town nearby.  I think that waiting for the druid is a damn good idea before we move on.  Once he arrives, we can reincarnate our friends and try gateway 1 again.

It's my belief that after a unspecified amount of time, the gateways will "reset" and work normally again.  After all, in the thousands of years that the portals have been here, what are the odds of us being the last group to go through before it breaks permanently?  No, something tells me Tymora isn't that fickle. 

However, we have no idea how long this process will take.  But the longer we wait, the better the chance of that portal working again. 

Let me know if you'd like me to conjure that cottage again ... it's fairly protected.  I can also produce an extradimensional space for us to hide completely in... but I'm worried about these kids getting restless. Also, if I do create the extradimensional space, please remind me to tell you to leave that portable hole behind.  If you brought it inside... well. .. it would be BAD.

So Master Bramblefoot, what do you think?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

Master Bramblefoot -- one more thing to throw into the mix: if that griffon was making a nest, could be he's got some eggs or young in it.  A man or halfling could make himself a small fortune on some griffon eggs or hatchlings ...  just something to consider.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Kolya yawns and wakes up.  The young half-elf looks quietly around, squints at the sky, then sits up.

"Hi, Lucius.  Hi, Darabrac.  What's going on?  Are we going back to my mother and father soon?"

Herjolf and Horsa are still fast asleep.

_For future reference:_ Fly does not allow you to carry more than your Maximum Load aloft.  So, Darabrac...you shouldn't have been able to carry the bodies.  Since Lucius could have polymorphed and done it, we'll skip it this time.  Keep it in mind next time we want to lift people onto a palisade (since Kaemris would still be alive!!!!).


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 18, 2002)

(Kaemris should stick to the background in the future, anyway.  He's a support person, not a tank like me.  Well, okay, not a tank like Bramblefoot.)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

"Okay kids, let's get you home to your parents.  But the way back will be filled with danger, so be wary. Try and stick close to me (it is very hard to injure a powerful, dashing Wizard such as myself)."

"Dalabrak, I've memorized my spells ... and I've prepared for a battle.  Let me see if Wisp has seen anything, and then let's talk about going through door #1."

_Wisp -- Any sign of the nature-loving human? I think its time we got out of this place. Where has that beastie gone to?_


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

You sense Wisp's presence in a spruce about five feet away.

_I am here, Tall Magic-one...as I have been since that beast arrived.  It flew back up into the valley as you awoke, and has not returned since.  Shall I scout around the immediate area?_


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

_Please, but be very cautious.  See if there's any movement within the Nexus._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Wisp flies up toward the Nexus Room.  You watch the small bird circle about 40-50' above the top of the three-story stone building.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Wisp flies back down and perches on your shoulder, Lucius.

_The Tall Bearded-one just crawled out of that flying beast's nest.  He is prowling around the Nexus Room right now._


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

"Excellent, Wisp!  Would you please invite him to come join us?"

_Tosses him a rat's tail_ 

"That's my last of those, old friend, but I'll get you much more very soon.  You've done well."

"Hey Dalabrak!  He's back!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Wisp snaps up the tail.

_Of course, Tall Magic-one._

He flies to the top of the building and lands on the wall.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

You see an ape climb down the outside of the Nexus building.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

OOC: Ah, an ape!  Lightning bolt! Lightning bolt! Lightning bolt! Oh wait, can't cast that spell. 

I'll wave the ape over, in the hopes that it just might be our druid friend.  

"Hey kids! Want to see a big ape?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 18, 2002)

I scamper over to Lucius (still in Ape form!) and jump about, beating my chest and curling my lips into an ape smile. I quickly climb up into the branches of a neighboring spruce and I start to change into my human form after I am sure I am stable. 
Then I say, wow am I glad to see you! You won't believe where I have been. Where is Dalabrac and the kids (if I don't see them).


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 18, 2002)

*(visible)*

I don't think you're that close, but then my mind's eye pictures these things differently sometimes.

Nevermind...I read the description now in the other thread.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

OOC: _Kicking Van's body_ "Quiet you!"

"Artimus!  So glad to see you!  Tell me, where were you? What happened?"

OOC: Keith -- at the speed you type, maybe you should tell Matt to just post the link to your thread. Buit maybe give the gist of it.

"Dalabrak and the kids are right here.  Sadly, so are the bodies of our fallen comrades.  But sit and we'll talk... and figure our next move.  A huge griffin has been flying about, so we may want to get out of here sooner rather than later."

"I've been thinking about the power of reincarnation that druids often have. What do you think?  Perhaps you should use the "Speak with Van" scroll before you cast the spell to ask him."

Edit: Right ... Roman's dead...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

(Ignore those ghostly whispers!  )

Artemus, you scamper the 80 feet quickly, beating your chest.  The kids rush out and scream in terror and delight.  An ape!  They've never seen the like before.  Dalabrac is here as well.

Their screams and laughter echo up into the alpine valley...

...and sound like keening cries when they return.  Strange.  None of the children notice, though.  They love the ape, and they are scared of it, and that's fun for them.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

"Kids!  Be quiet now ... and hide."

"I think our friend is returning.  I'd advise standing back and letting me take care of it.  Now where is that scroll?"

_Fumbles through his backpack_ 

"Ah!  That should do it.  Come on, ye beastie and face me!"

OOC: Matt, I know you don't want to do combat on the boards ... but if you can roll a save for the Griffin, there might be no need...


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 18, 2002)

Plan B is get outta here! Let's talk later!  Where can we hide from those keening cries? (am I still in Ape form?)

(ooc: Roman is chasing women around ye old retirement home.  Artemus is the name.)


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 18, 2002)

(ooc: Actually I gotta go and meet the ISP install guy back at my apartment. Feel free to go on but I won't answer until I am connected.)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Everyone ducks into cover.

You peek out from the spruces, and you see a large beast flapping down from the valley, toward the top of the Nexus building on powerful wings. It has a pair of eagle-heads, birdlike wings, and the tawny muscled body of a lion. It keens again.

(At the closest point, it comes within 115-130' of your hiding spot.)


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 18, 2002)

(A few seconds ago...)

Sorry, must have dozed off there.  Artemus what happened to you?  Wow.  Is the way back clear?  I want to see my wagons again.

(now)
Hide.  Maybe it will go away.  Roll in the dirt so it cant smell you then be quiet.  NO SOUND.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

It's gone ... and I'm not rolling in any dirt!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 18, 2002)

Actually, it's up in the Nexus Room.

Artemus tells you his story in hushed tones.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow, Artimus, quite a tale.  Some one of the portals (#5 did you say?) links up to an invisible platform on the middle of the ocean? Hmmm, it sounds almost as if it was a docking port for some kind of ship.  But what kind of ship docks 100 feet in the air?  

In any case, it's belief that the Nether created these portals -- they were an ancient race of beings strong in magic.  I for one would love to explore this area further, but we need to get these kids home.

The way I see it, we've got a number of challenges to overcome:

1.  Artemus has to use the scroll of Contact Dead to find out from one of the party members if they want to get reincarnated, or if they would prefer to wait to get raised. 

2. Artemus then needs to (maybe) reincarnate the party members... and since you probably didn't pray for those spells, you'll need to rest for a day before you can memorize those spells and cast them.

3. The griffin -- well, we'll need to make him our friend if we're going to use the portal, and I've got the perfect spell to do it.  While you rest, Artemus, I'm going to go after that thing ... care to help me Master Bramblefoot?

4. Door #1 -- it's likely that Wizard and his pals are going to be waiting for us when we come through. We'll need to surprise them ... luckily we have a few things to our advantage.  I can cast spells with a short duration, that other Wizard can't since he doesn't know when we're coming through.  And let me tell you, I need one clear shot at him, and he's mine.

I propose that Master Thornwind also memorize Scry ... and that we scry on the Wizard to determine where he is and what he has planned. Of course, he'll probably become aware we're scrying on him, but that can't be helped. We'll need a clear pool of water for you to use, Artemus. 

Then we'll figure out our plan of attack. 

_Wisp - rest now, small one. The bright light doesn't suit you. You've done well._


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 18, 2002)

I am always ready.  has it been two hours already?  wow, i must have been really tired. The goddess of misadventure has provided a repreave it seems.  Yes, let us surprise the wizard and hurt him, i feel my skill with the sword improving daily with you tall folk; I just hope I remember to swing low against my kind!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 19, 2002)

*Online Dice Server*

If we need to make any rolls for things that happen on the boards, please use this online dice roller.

(It works really well, and e-mails the result to a chosen recipient (and copies to your own e-mail if you fill in that field).  Much better than that last stinker of a dice-rolling program!)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 19, 2002)

I want to use Monte's dice roller!! I got a 19!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 19, 2002)

*Clarifications of Spell rules*



			
				Lucius Foxhound said:
			
		

> *
> 2. Artemus then needs to (maybe) reincarnate the party members... and since you probably didn't pray for those spells, you'll need to rest for a day before you can memorize those spells and cast them.
> *




Druids, like clerics, don't need to rest before preparing spells.  They regain spells at a certain time of day.  Artemus needs to decide what time of day Silvanus proscribes.

If Artemus doesn't have _reincarnation_ memorized, it will indeed have to wait until tomorrow.



			
				Lucius Foxhound said:
			
		

> *Give me 15 minutes to prepare my spells...*




One hour.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 19, 2002)

Probably more like 45 minutes since I used up 3/4 of my spells. 

Well, Master Thornwind?  Do you have the spells memorized? If not, I'm going after that Griffon today (so that my spells can be fresh for tomorrow's adventure).

But first, how about reading that "Speak with Van" scroll?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 20, 2002)

*Heh!*

I think I failed my saving throw, didn't I.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 20, 2002)

Ask him who inherits his armor... no, nevermind.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 20, 2002)

The children are fully awake now, and completely wound up after the ape encounter.

"Hey, Horseface," says Herjolf Rolf, "how come you don't sleep standing up, like the other horses?"

Horsa Lenumbrar throws a few rocks and a handful of dirt in Herjolf's face.  "Shut up, Flamehead!"

Herjolf grits his teeth.  "Ahhh!!  My eyes!"

Horsa starts laughing.

Herjolf flings himself at Horsa and the two of them are rolling in the dirt again.  They're making a bit of a racket.  "Guh-get offa me!!"

Lucius, Dalabrac, Artemus...young Kolya Seveniss looks at the three of you calmly, with sad eyes, and sighs, "I miss my mother.  Can we go back soon?"


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 20, 2002)

Children, stop fighting or I'll feed you both to Artemus.

I know Koyla.  I miss my family sometimes too, and even though you're taller than me, I am full grown.  I promise you that we'll be home before the sun sets again.  And if not, you can have my whistle. :: pulls a tin whistle out of sack::

Feel any better?  No, well lets just sing a little song to cheer you up.  But we'll have to be kind of quiet.

:: pulls a fancy lute from the sack and strums it softly::

"I lit a light on my gloom... 
And now there's only a half-moon 
I need to find a way home 
On the moon to be alone 
And so we make our way 
Through the sand of a sullen day 
Whittle away....Whittle away 

Dreaming in Ether, leave atmosphere 
Breathing in Selune's Chandelier 
Whittle away...Whittle away... 
Lift away and float it on into space 
Into the sublime celestial brine 
It's almost time... 

I made it up in my room 
From a dream it is rough hewn 
Home...whittle away...whittle away...
I make a vessel for home 
Carve it out with a gemstone 
Home...whittle away...whittle away...
Land of Sorrow sift away 
Through the sand of a sullen day 

Dreaming in Ether, leave atmosphere 
Breathing in Selune's Chandelier 
Home...whittle away...whittle away... 

Lift away and float it on into space 
Into the sublime celestial brine 
It's almost time... 

...it's almost time to ride. align 
Melt these hemispheres into one 
Dull and Shine intertwine 
I'm torn away, I'm up and down 
It's almost time.... 
Now I am sailing... 
Sailing through the light and the gloom 
Of the Sun and the Moon 
Hey, Hey moon, I think I figured it out 
I think I'm coming about 
Now I am sailing, sailing
Through the light and the gloom 
my whole world is in tune and 
so much clearer now"

[size=small][note: lyrics adapted from a carbon Leaf song "home".][/size]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 20, 2002)

The children stop fighting and listen, virtually mesmerized by the dulcet tones of your voice and lute.

[nice song! ]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 20, 2002)

OOC: Hey, since Keith is being lame and not responding, I wanna try out that dice rolling thing via E-mail

IC:  I step out of our little alcove and take a look around the ruins.  Do I spot anything interesting?  +6 to spot .. I'm going to try and add that into my roll.  Here goes....

That's weird ... looking at my other post ... I actually did roll a 19!! Freaky.. what'd I see?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 20, 2002)

*Lucius' Discovery*

Okay, Lucius...you step out through the thick screen of spruces that surrounds the ruined building in which you've all taken shelter.  As I've described, the Nexus building stands on the edge of a cliff above the forest and hills below, and a wide valley (filled with ruins, shattered statues, and many trees) stretches up into the mountains.

But you notice something new: a little ways up the valley, there is a cave mouth about 100-150 feet off the ground.  It looks as though a tall keep or tower once stood against the valley wall, but fell long ago to reveal the cave into the mountainside.

The cave itself doesn't have any ledges or trails that lead to it, and is mostly obscured by brush and the small green and brown shrubs that grow up the walls of the valley.

Beyond that, there's just what I described.  Here is a map of the area so you can picture it better (I love having access to a scanner!):


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 20, 2002)

OOC: Wow.. nice map!

IC: I want to go exploring! Who's with me?  The secrets of the Nether await!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 23, 2002)

I think the children would like to get home.  Maybe we can come back once they're safe.  Don't make me sing the song about tall people's stupidity.  Its hard to translate and the children would cry.  Come, let us get them home.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, okay... but once we bring the children back, won't we have to continue with the caravan?  If we don't explore now, we're not coming back, I think.  

Perhaps the Griffon can watch the children?  Once I make him our friend, of course. 

Hey, Mr. Druid ... how about reading that scroll?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*ooc*

I'm not sure what I think about people's sigs--but I sure am popular!

Where's Keith?  Somebody call him.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Herjolf and Horsa have found stout pine clubs among the trees, and they present themselves proudly at attention.

"We're ready to explore this desolated place," says Herjolf.  "I've been waiting for my chance to find some evil and club it to death!"

"Yes, Master Foxhound," says Horsa, "the riches of the ages await!"

_Kolya whispers to Dalabrac:_
"Please don't let them...they'll never come back."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

Maybe I can quiet the children and inform the adults about the amazing places I have been. I relate the story here


Now what is the plan of action and what is needed of me?

(ooc: I thought druids must rest 8 hours before getting spells! Or is it each morning regardless of sleep?)[


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

_Lucius, frustrated at Artemus's lack of soopergeniusity begins hitting him on the head with the scroll of speak with dead._

"Read this. Then ask questions."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

I read the "speak with dead" scroll and I say, " How are you? Dead again I see. Do you want to be brought back to life in the form of a random animal and then have Lucius polymorph you into your old form?" I turn to Lucius with a questioning glance and whisper, "that's our plan of action?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

ooc: What do ya'll think about my adventures above Faerun?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Roman Gemmalee said:
			
		

> *
> (ooc: I thought druids must rest 8 hours before getting spells! Or is it each morning regardless of sleep?)[ *




Welcome back, Keith!  You can decide the time of day, based on your interpretation of Silvanus' edicts; that will be _your time_...and yes, it's regardless of sleep.  Lack of sleep has general game effects (e.g. Fatigue), but strictly speaking, it's not necessary for you to have it in order to meditate for spells.

Speak with Dead is described right here.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Roman Gemmalee said:
			
		

> *ooc: What do ya'll think about my adventures above Faerun? *




Check out page 2...the first time you told them.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Artemus: You get 4 questions.  You have asked two. (Yes, "How are you?" counts as a question).


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Good job!

Remember you only get to ask two or three questions maximum to young Van Dyksun, so ask carefully.  I would ask Van whether he wants to be reincarned, whether he thinks Kaemeris would want to be reincarned, and whether Derebrak can have his armor.

(kidding about that last one)

And yes, your adventures are most impressive.  I think you should consider turning into a tree more often.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*How are you?*

I'm feel...burnt.  I saw the flames, I know I burnt.  I can't feel anything.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

(ooc: OK getting up to speed here. I guess I already told that story 'The children roll their eyes'. )

I actually memorized scry already thinking that I would use the spell to find you guys. I also memorized the spells to reincarnate both Van Dyksun and Kaemris.

(ooc: I am glad I didn't ask Van what that smell was...

I meant the use of the 'you' to be plural meaning Van and Kaemris both. But I tell this to Van in the form of a statement so as to actually have saved one question. I have one left.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Do you want to be brought back to life in the form of a random animal and then....*

Animals are good.  Some best friends.  Animals have strength, cunning.  Not like orcs.  They're just stupid.  Stupid orcs.  Animals are good, even predators--they kill to eat, not for fun.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*ooc*

What was question #3?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

You've got two more, Artemus ... 

Ask him if he thinks Kaemris would want to come back the same way ... then describe that Wizard we fought and ask Van who he was.  He seemed to recognize him.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

Do you think Kaemris would also like to come back as an animal rather than waiting to be raised? (question 3)

Who was that Wizard that attacked the group in the Nexus room? (question 4)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Artemus, Artemus ... since Van was DEAD when we fought the Wizard, how would he know who he was?  And also, we didn't fight him in the Nexus room!

_Hits him over the head with the now blank scroll_ 

Well, it doesn't matter ... we'll ask him when you reincarnate him!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Answers*

Do you think Kaemris would also like to come back as an animal rather than waiting to be raised?

Kaemris dead?  I saw him fall.  Dead?  He shouldn't be dead.  I should have been healing, not fighting.  Dead?  Kaemris?  Dead? 

Who was that Wizard that attacked the group in the Nexus room?

What wizard?  There was no wizard in the portal room.  Just portals and junk.  Portals.  And Orcs.  I killed the one that came through.  Heh.  Kill more orcs.  Let 'em through.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

OOC: Glen -- you rock at roleplaying, man.  I like Dead Van Dyksun!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

It's role-playing like this that justifies the "equal x.p. for dead PCs" rule.  Nice!


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

Sorry this polymorphing must be getting to me.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

*Give my creation...LIFE!*

Well?  Are you reincarnating anyone? 

Details here.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*ooc*

Dead Van Dyksun: Just like the live version, only more inarticulate.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Artemus is going to take some time to cast those two spells ... 

"In the meantime, I'd like to try and charm that Griffon.   I'll be back shortly ... but if you hear screams, you may want to come by and see what's going on."

Matt -- Have we heard any sign of that griffon leaving the Nexus? If not, I'm going to buff myself with spells and try and sneak up on the beastie.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

No sign of the griffon leaving the Nexus.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

I'll cast _Fly_ on myself, _Kauper's Skittish Nerves_ (+5 on initiative), _Tongues_, and _Haste_.

"Okay. See ya guys, gotta run, back soon, gotta run, see ya, back soon. Making friends with griffons, lotsa friends. If I scream, please help. Help is good. Cast those spells Arty, cast 'em good."

I'll fly carefully to the edge of the Nexus' wall and fly up and peek inside.  When I spot the ugly beast, I'll hit him with _Charm Monster_. 

[Will Save, DC 24].


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

You fly up toward the Nexus Room (before any of your shocked companions can stop you!), and you get pretty close to the top when a pair of keening cries shatter the silence.  The griffon rises up from the ruined tower on powerful wings, and you are shocked to see that it has _two heads_!  Both beaks let out a screech and the "beastie" dives toward you!

[Send me an initiative roll.]


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

I cast reincarnate. 

Matt: Thanks for sending me links to the spells but I brought my handbook today so no need. Thanks again.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

I cast reincarnate on Kaemris.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

OOC: Got me a 24 on my roll! Woo-hoo!  Keith -- that spell takes 10 minutes to cast and then we wait an hour.  In the meantime, you can cast it again on Kaemris so that they awake within 10 minutes of each other... and we get to see what they are!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

*You win initiative*

The griffon swoops toward you, Lucius...you intone the words of a _charm monster_ spell and weave your hands in a calming manner...

The griffon pulls up in front of you, lets out a number of squawks from both heads, nuzzles you briefly, and flies back into the Nexus room.  Following, you can see it working steadily on perfecting its huge nest.

Seeing that you've followed, it lets out another squawk and keeps working.

***

Artemus, it takes ten minutes to cast your spell over Van Dyksun's corpse, speaking the long chant to Silvanus, and moving your divine focus in the proscribed manner.  When you finish, Van's body fades from sight, and his bloody clothing falls flat and empty before you.

You begin on Kaemris, achieving the same effect.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Whew!

"Keep working, little mother," I tell the Griffon with my _Tongues_ spell. "I will help protect your nest. By the way, do you know what lies in yonder cave?"

To Artemus: "Mrs. Griffon over there is now my friend, so no need to worry about her attacking us.  Well, we wait an hour and see what happens.  Anyone care for a game of Roll the Bones?  Or we could place wagers on what our friends will come back as!  I'm betting Van Dyksun returns to as a dwarf."

"I have some polymorph others ready for our friends if they need it.. let's hope they don't!"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, now we must wait.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

While we are waiting, shall I cast scry to see where our mysterious malevalent mage is? I just need a pool of water.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Not a bad idea.  Of course, that Wizard will probably sense it, which means he'll change his position before we attack.

But let's try it anyone.  It recently rained around here, so you should be able to find a puddle in the ruins.

Go for it.

OOC: Read the spell description.. you'll need to make a scry check (Intelligence).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Lucius, please look at this.  I think the squawks are just squawks.

Artemus, it should be no problem to find a nearby pool of water; please look up that spell 
here before casting.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

I look around for a pool of water. (ooc: Matt can you describe what is around me?)


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

If I am reading it correctly, the Irony Games roller result was a 1. Uggh. Matt, I sent you a copy of the results. Did I read it right? (need to roll against DC 10)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

Artemus, check out page 1 & 2 for descriptions of the valley, the ruins, etc.  There is a MAP on page 2 as well.

Here is the dice roller for your scry check.

[I have to go to a meeting!!!]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

OOC: Make the roll, Keith!

Matt -- these "meetings" and your "work" are really cutting into our playing time.  Please stop them.  

It looks like Keith might be able to meet on Friday after all!  Especially if we do it around Union Station somewhere...


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

ooc: If I am reading the results correctly, the result is 1. Uggh. I sent a copy to you Matt, so you can confirm it.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*ooc*

Who needs to meet?  Playing on the boards seems to be working fine...of course, it helps that people keep checking in and posting!


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Keith -- it can't be a 1.  You need to add your int modifer in there.

I say, roll again ... and this time, do it right!

 talked Keith into doing it on Friday!  When can we meet?  Keith needs to leave by 5:30 pm, and that's only if we're around Union Station somewhere... any thoughts?  Irish Times?  Red River Grill? (Outdoor seating and pretty empty afternoons). We could also go to the Union Station food court ... lots of room and no one to bother us.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

[Artemus, add your Scry bonus (if you have that skill) or your Intelligence bonus to the result: *1*.  If you have no bonus, then the Scrying attempt definitely failed.]

A thick screen of spruces surrounds the ruined building in which you've all taken shelter. As I've described, the Nexus building stands on the edge of a cliff above the forest and hills below, and a wide valley (filled with ruins, shattered statues, and many trees) stretches up into the mountains.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

ooc: Of course! With the intelligence /scry skill modifier it is a whopping 3 

I say we wait until Van is reincarnated and then ask him. I can speak with animals.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Well, we can try to scry again tomorrow.

"Let's wait here an hour and see what happens...."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

You see a hawk circling above, and it's not Artemus' friend.  It lands in a nearby spruce.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

To the Hawk: "Uhhhh...  Van Hawksun?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"Hello, my fine feathered friend! Come sit on my outstretched arm!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*ooc*

It's not necessary to meet anymore for a short session.  That's coming together fine here.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Gruff*

You were distracted by the hawk in the sky, and you didn't notice that a mound of earth was growing underneath the bloody garments that had once clothed the ranger.  Suddenly, the ground heaved the garments aside, scattering armor, jewelry, and weapons.  The mound rose onto its hindfeet, seven feet tall, stretching its huge paws into the sky in worship of the moon.

It turns to you, grinning, showing a mouth full of sharp teeth, and says, gruffly, "This was the best you could do after I saved your scrawny lives from that damn fire-breathing orc?"

"Where the hell are we at?  Where's Kaemris?"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

"I'm feeling awful strange."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"Uhhh sorry that we couldn't do better ......(gulp).....Lucius wanted to take your weapons." then I run and try to hide behind the children.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Van Dyksun?  What ARE you, man?

"Quickly, let me polymorph you into something that wears undergarments...

"Kaemris should be here in about ... oh, 5 minutes or so. 

"Remind me not to die around you, Artemus...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

The children scream in terror.

Then they realize it's Van Dyksun.

"Cooooool," says Herjolf Rolf.  "He's a BEAR!  An _angry_ bear!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Slow down*

Sticks a paw out towards Lucuis, and that's when you notice the very sharp claws.

"I am NOT Van Dyksun.  Well, I mean, I am.  BUT I'M NOT, too, and don't you be trying to do anything to me until I can figure what I AM."

I sniff the air.

"Funny, something around here smells like chicken."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Nice, Van Bearsun! Bear Dyksun? Van Dykbear?"

Is he black or brown looking?

"Hey, you owe me a gold piece, Artemus! I told you he wasn't coming back as a green slime!"


----------



## Kaemris Tencoin (Sep 23, 2002)

I hope I'M not what you're smelling... 

says a voice from the earth beneath the Kaemris' bloodied and empty garments.  Two hands reach up from the earth, and a man emerges...he is bald, pale and thin, with golden eyes.

He looks at all of you strangely.

I...remember you.  All of you.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Gathering wits together*

"Where's my stuff? If you lost my stuff, or," looks at the halfling, "took some of it, you're going to be sorry."

I'm going to try and gather all the things that were laying on top of me as I reanimated.

I have a feeling that some of it is going to be less than useful at the moment, but I'm going to don the stuff that I can.

(Matt, the SRD says "Magic armor, like almost all magic items, resizes itself to fit the wearer."  I'm medium-sized now, just like before, but if you want to rule that I can't wear the mithral chain shirt, I'll abide by the rule.  Animals wearing armor isn't *that* unusual, though.)


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Kaemris, welcome back.  Sit and rest, we have much to discuss."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Van, er, Master Bear ... I assure you, we have all of your items."

"Master Tencoin, I believe you have a method of conjuring some tea with that coat of yours ... perhaps we could all have some and I will tell you of our adventures since you've gone, including how we came to be here and what happened to the Orcs."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Hmmm*

Looks up at Lucius from where I had been on all fours, prowling around looking for my scattered things.

"You can call me Bear.  Don't feel right being called no Van sissy's son.  And you'd best be calling me for dinner.  It's definitely a big bird I'm smelling?  Kinda like chicken on the hoof?  What you hiding from me?  I'm a bit hungry, and you wouldn't like me much if I get TOO hungry."


----------



## Kaemris Tencoin (Sep 23, 2002)

*Perplexed*

I was once Kaemris Tencoin...but no longer.

He picks up the luckstaff that is lying on the ground.

This was mine, wasn't it?  Yes, I remember now.  Tymora sent me back, and She has named me Quidam.  That is what you may call me now.  I have no other name.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Well, Vanbear, you're spelling is a very large and fearsome Griffon who has nested herself in the Nexus.  If you'd like to test your newfound strength against such a foe, go right ahead.  Of course, I've befriended her, and it would be a shame to waste such a powerful spell, so I'd prefer you didn't. 

"Now sit... I'll conjure up a big red ball for you, if you'd like."  

"Quidam - are you alright?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

"I am fine," says the bald man with golden eyes, as he puts on the now ill-fitting clothes and sleek travel cloak, "Tymora has sent me here with a purpose; to get these children back to their parents.  In fact--" (he seems to be listening to something you cannot hear) "--She says we should hurry."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"Quidam-are you strong enough to travel?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

One eyebrow raises up on Quidam's bald head.

"I am fine.  In fact, I'm strong enough to take on whatever task is necessary.  What was that, Lady?"

He pours some hot sugared tea for everyone.

"Yes, I'll tell them.  Tymora says to be more careful the next time we assault an army of orcs."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

[Bear: you go nose-first into the Aerunedar mithral, and it reshapes and resizes to fit your burly form.  Stack it, you tank!]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Uh ... Quidam... you can talk to Lady Luck?  That doesn't seem right."

"Anyway, sit down and let me tell you what happened... tomorrow morning, we leave."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"Tomorrow morning? Didn't Quidam say we should hurry? I am healthy and it sounds like so is the rest of the group. Do we need to stay another night?"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

"I'm not into eating friends, so if the chicken's a friend of yours, fine.  I need some food, though.  This bag had some at one time, I think.  Hell, I can't remember what I remember."

I stick my entire head into the knap sack that Van used to keep on his back.  From inside you can hear me grunting.  

"Ugh.  How could I eat this stuff?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

Calm down everyone ... Quidam, please rest for a bit and get used to your new ... body.

There's much you need to know.  And there's much danger to face before we can return.  We need to wait till tomorrow... Tymora will smile upon us then.

Vanbear -- check out the forest to the south of us.. much good hunting there.  But come back if you want to hear the tale.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

*Grrrr*

"Don't care what the luck lady says--I see some orcs, I'm gonna be having me a greasy snack."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"I should go with you, VanBear if you decide to go. Going hunting for food alone is a bad idea. In fact I remember the old Van Dykson telling me a gruesome story about being eaten by Trolls I think it was. I will use my skill in the lore of the wilderness to bring back fresh food for us. If we do not come back within a few hours, I will send a messenger. If I don't send a messenger then please come after us and use this spot as home base."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 23, 2002)

Rise up on my hindlegs and tower over the whiny druid.  "Don't make me swat you.  I'm this close...."

I sniff the air to see if there's anything else within scent range.

Looking over at the others, I say,   "Okay, what's the story?  And make it snappy.  I'm not so sure about this place."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Vanbear! If there's one thing I never, ever do, it's rush through a good story.  Now sit down, have some tea and listen to my tale.  Kids!  Come sit."

_ Lucius tells the tale of their harrowing escape from the Orcs, the heroic rescue of the children, and Dalabrak's brave work in rescuing the other slaves.  He tosses in some presitigitations, some ghost sounds, a few low-level illusions to paint a better picture, as he tells of their attempt to go through the first gateway and the danger they faced there, Artemus's strange appearance above the ocean, Lucius's theory about the Nether,  the reunion of compatriots, the failed Scry attempt, and finally the charming of the griffon. _ 

[OOC: 17 on Storytelling roll!]

"So! That's where we stand. If we want to bring these kids back, we need to go back through door #1.. and hope we all make it through."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 23, 2002)

"Sorry if I offended you but I was being serious, if you want to go hunt for food you should take me with you. Anyway, Lucius, please explain the situation to the new members of our group."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 23, 2002)

"Don't let him get to you Artemus ... but I think there's something wrong with the way you cast that spell.  We ended up with a mean, angry bear and a guy who's ... well, let's say 'touched.'

_ Looks over at the big bear _ 
"Uh ... no offense, gentlemen.  By 'mean and angry' I meant 'fierce and strong,' and by 'touched' I meant, eh, 'touched by the goddess."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 23, 2002)

*Some Stuff*

[The ghost sounds and prestidigitations put you over the top,  making it a fine performance that keeps the children captivated.  The adults too!  Dalabrac strummed a soft tune in accompaniment.]

*Timeline*
So we're all on the same page:

midnight to dawn (6 am): last game session
6 am to 2:30 pm: rest
2:30 pm to 3:30 pm: prep of spells
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm: waiting for reincarnation
4:30 pm to 5:30 pm: storytelling

The times are rounded off, but this accounts for all the miscellaneous extra stuff that I didn't list.  Sunset isn't far off.  Maybe an hour, hour and a half.

*"Playing" on the boards*
Okay folks...once again we're doing what I always say we're not going to do: play D&D on the message boards.  I think it's working out okay so far (mostly because, as Glen says, everyone is pretty constant and prompt about checking up on the situation).  There have been a couple moments when combat almost broke out.  I think we can manage this, but you guys have to help out your poor (bastard) DM and follow some guidelines:

_Careful with your dice rolls!_
If I get seven rolls e-mailed to me, or you forget to add a bonus, or you roll the wrong die, etc. etc. it's going to stand.  I'm taking the first roll on the list, or the first roll I receive.  Reason?  That dice server is slooooow sometimes.  The "corrected" roll can take hours to get to me.

_Don't add "circumstance bonuses."_
These are for the DM to add.  If you want to send an extra e-mail when you roll dice reminding me of something that might favor your roll, or remind me in a post, that's fine.  In fact, please do, since I want to remember these things.  But don't add it yourself.  Reason?  You end up with a result that doesn't look like any of the numbers I was e-mailed, and I get confused.

_Don't post your own results._
You can post the result of your roll if you like (the number), but don't say what happens because of it.  You gotta wait for me.

What all this adds up to, probably, is a pain in the ass.  Well, good!  Now you know how I feel about playing D&D by message board!   But if we're careful, and take our time (we've got plenty before October 12), we can do it.  If a combat comes up, we might have to ask Glen to hook us up on that Yahoo chat thing.  In fact, that'd be a great thing to do on Friday instead of fighting off IMF protesters in Union Station.  How does that sound to everyone?  All right?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

"Quidam, these belonged to our friend Kaemris and I think it would be appropriate if you had them."
I offer Quidam a Potion of Jumps, Salve of Timelessness, Potion of Spider Climb, Scroll of Remove Disease.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

(I think we used the salve of timelessness to preserve the corpses...)

"A million golden thanks, my friend Artemus.  We're sorry they weren't more useful to you while I was at Tymora's side."

Lucius: While the _tongues_ spell was working, you muttered to yourself the word that half-red dragon Cressyl Blackbones screamed just before he died of fright--it was the orc word for "mother."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 24, 2002)

OOC: As I recall, we only used a couple of does of the oil.. there should be some left. 

OOC: I've got to tell you .. I'm a tad uneasy about playing on the boards .. especially combat, but even routine things where we're not just talking. We've tried it a few times, and it always ends badly.  I think we should discuss our next moves, but if we're going to go anywhere, we need to do it in person.  Here's my reasoning:

1. Not everyone is on the boards at the same time.  For example, Mike was left out of that whole storyline ... and he might have been able to contribute something.

2. There are always miscommunications ... someone invariably does not know where we are or missed a bit of vital information in a post, which leads to death and lightning bolts.

3. People who type faster or have faster internet connections have an advantage over people who do not. 

So I think we've been lucky up till now about how it's worked out on the boards.  Let's not push it and potentially damage our game. We've gotten to the point we wanted to get to: everyone's alive and we're all together. 

OOC: By the way, no need for me to even use the perform skill if I casting spells with it... "In addition to using the Perform skill, a character could entertain people with tumbling, tightrope walking, and spells (especially illusions)."

OOC: "Mother" ... that rocks.. thanks for remembering, Matt!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

[Word.  Hope you didn't think I was singling you out, Dave--I've gotten the "7 dice rolls" thing from three of you so far!   I agree with Dave...let's not do _too much_ on the boards.  If everyone wants to try to get back to the caravan on Friday, I'd be willing to run that as a chat.

Otherwise, steady as she goes until something happens that necessitates waiting till October 12.  Now back to the *In Character* goodness!]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam says, "If we recall correctly, Artemus, you can assume the form of any one of a whole host of flying animals.  Have you tried surveying this area from the air to see where in Faerun this place is?  It might be possible to bypass the Nexus and go directly to the caravan.  We think it would be a good idea for you to fly and spy."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

ooc: Check me on this (pg. 35 PH). I have played wild shape so that I change into one form per day no matter how many changes I make. For instance, I may wild shape into an animal three times a day but each time I have to change into a Hawk. Is this correct?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

[Each time it's an animal of your choice, i.e. three different animals is okay.]


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

ooc: Oh  *$#@! Learn something new all the time....

"Quidam, I will change into an Eagle and quietly survey the area."

Eagle
Small Animal
Hit Dice:1d8+1 (5 hp)
Initiative:+2 (Dex)
Speed:10 ft., fly 80 ft. (average)
AC: 14 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural)
Attacks:2 claws +3 melee, bite -2 melee
Damage: Claw 1d3, bite 1d4
Face/Reach:5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities:-
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12,
Skills: Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Feats: Listen +6, Spot +6*
Wilderness Lore +1*
Weapon Finesse (claw, bite)
Climate/Terrain: Any forest, hill, plains, and
Mountains
Organization: Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 1/2
Treasure:  None
Alignment:  Always neutral
Advancement:  2-3 HD (Medium-size)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

"This pleases us," says Quidam.

Artemus, you take flight and trace a radius of approximately a mile.  To the south and east are cloud-shrouded mountains and thick forest, and to the north are grassy plains.  With your sharp eagle eyes, you can see the brown ribbon of a road passing by to the north...about eight or ten miles away.

[If you'd like, you can make a Woodland Lore check.  Use the dice roller and add a +3 circumstance bonus to your usual bonus.]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

[Good roll; you got what you needed: a sense of the general location.]

The blank white box is where you are located.  The forest directly south of you is Hullack. (I know the quality on this map is pretty crappy; let me know if you need more info.)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

You can see the road to the north...it leads east to the Dales and west to the Black Crater formerly known as Tilverton.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

I rolled a 20 =(3 roll) +(14 Wilderness Lore skill) +(3 DM's circumstance bonus)


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

I take this information back to the group by changing to my natural shape and sketching out a map in the dirt.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

"Hmm," says Quidam, "We wonder how long an overland journey to the caravan's location would take.  Bear?  Lucius?  Dalabrac?  What do you think?"

The sun is sinking low in the western sky.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

OOC: Chirst guys, I'm busy for a day (quitting smoking among other things) and you post two pages worth of material.  Jesus.  I am sooo very lost.  I need to re-read everything for a third time.  What has Kaemris become.  Strange.

IC:  I have been trying to get the boy children to not go off charging into the fray of combat.  Tall-one-with-a-temper would kill us if his young one dies.  I WOULD NOT LIKE THAT.  Now can you tall folk come to your senses and get the freakin kids home.  And gizzly Dykson, I didn't steal any of your stuff.  Your armor's not much better than mine anyway, and mine is sneakier.  :: His shirt transforms from a travel stained tunic into a gleaming suit of mithril chain mail. Then just as quickly changes back ::

Now, what the hell are you Kaemris?  You're freaking me out.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

*mapping*

"Druid, you can't draw worth a damn, but even I can tell from these chicken scratchings that that's father than a couple of days walk.  If fancy pants' story is all true, going through the portals is the only way we are going to get back to this caravan of yours in time.  Hell, they're probably already in trouble again.

I've been thinking about that little story.  The memory is fuzzier than my back, but I think the wizard is name wad, or Farquar, or Leatherboots.  He's a Zhentarim, whatever the hell that is.  Trouble.  He wants this, I think." I hold up my left paw where you see a magic ring has lodged itself on one of the sharp claws.  "I'd like to give it to him, along with its friend, here..." I hold up my other claw.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam smiles; his golden eyes glitter.

"We have no name but Quidam."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

I say we pop back through the portal, maybe have the griffin lead the way.  If nothings there then we can at least get beck sooner.  I want to see if the caravan's ok.  

:: Begins weaving feathers into hair.  ::  This wilderness reminds me of home.  And I would like to explore and make some more profit, but we have some resposibility.  We've been gone too long already.  If we ever want to be rehired for anything, we need to keep our employers happy.  I doubt they're happy now.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

Sorry, Quidam.  Its just a little weird to come abck to find... uh, thatyou've changed.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

*OOC*

(Cool, Mike--about the quitting smoking thing, sorry you weren't able to log in.  Here's a quick recap: Artemus spoke with the dead Van, but got really stupid answers 'cause the dead are the dead [i.e., he was talking with the body, not the soul of Van].  He decided to reincarnate both Van and Kaemris, but the trick with the reincarnation spell is that it actually forms an entirely new body that has the soul of the former character, and most of the memories, but there's also a lot of things different, as well.  Van is now Bear, a black bear of prodigious moods, and Kaemris has become Quidam, a "touched" human.  Also, Lucius made friends with the big two headed chicken making a nest in the Nexus room.  Now we're trying to decide what to do.

--your friendly neighborhood editing dude)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam pricks up his ears. "Hmm?  What's that?  Oh, of course."

"The Lady says, remember that change is the only constant."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

"Smoothtongue, do you think your chicken would go through that portal if you opened it?  Be a hell of a surprise for that wizard if he's still there.  Sounds like a much better distraction than a bunch of fog."

OOC: regarding playing on the boards, I think the big thing to remember is that this is a "collaborative" story with Matt as the ringleader.  Examine your actions and if there's a possibility for something to occur, you have to pause and see if Matt's going to take the cue.  You pause by not putting too many actions into any one post (and don't put a bunch of action posts in a row).  On the boards, we all have to think a bit like DMs, or it won't work.

Personally, I'd love to get together and play twice a week in person. (-:  But that's never gonna happen.  In fact, we need to talk about the 12th (as in, would it be possible to move it to the 13th--I have to staff a table at the National Book Festival on the mall on the 12th as a favor to an old friend).


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 24, 2002)

OOC: Mike, welcome back!  Good luck on the quitting thing ... I just did the same thing with all fast food. 

IC: Vanbear -- that Griffon is about to lay her eggs!  I'd hate to put her in any danger.  I think she might come through if we needed her, but I don't think I want to ask her to go in first. Besides, communication is rather difficult ... 

But gentlemen, I think we owe it to ourselves to explore that cave over there .. at least briefly before we go.  Why?  Here's why:

1) As Dalabrak said ... we haven't seen gold piece one since we started this little side trip .. I'd like to get something for our trouble.  But I realize, this isn't too important to many of you... after all what can a bear do with gold? 

2) We need more information on those portals!  What happens when we all go through and then the children are sent to a random point (which is what I believe happened to Artemus) somewhere with no way to get back?  I think more information could lie in those caves... perhaps instructions on the use of the portals.  I think that's vital before we go through them again.

3) This one is for Vanbear --- I bet there's part of the Orc garrison in those caves. 

Besides, when I was the age of these kids, I'd already gone adventuring in the High Forest north of Waterdeep!  Quidam, isn't it true that fortune favors the bold?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam smiles grimly. "Indeed, fortune does favor the bold.  But fortune is fickle, and favor has another side.  Ask _Kaemris_ whether he feels favored."

"Pity...you cannot, for he is dead."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

"Hrmph.  You're just saying there's an orc lair there to get me interested.  That  don't work on me, fancy pants.  Now, gold...you'd be surprised at how much Bear likes gold.  You know what gold can get you?  Food.  Lots of it.  Lots that you don't have to worry about going and getting yourself.  Gold is good.

But the longer we dally here, the more chance that something's gonna come along that isn't as easily charmed as your chicken.  The longer we take here also means the longer that caravan is unprotected--well, except for the fire-touched one.

If this is a voting group, I'm voting let's hit the portal.  Something inside me urges this."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

"I am with the Bear. I don't want to stay here charming my chicken."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

I vote for the portal.

OOC:  How is Van communicating with us.  I though Bears couldnt speak.  Is he talking to Artemus, and Artemus is translating.  I dont like this.  Cant we spell him to speak chondathan for ever?

:: Dalabrac is now looking rather feral, he is streaked in dirt and blood from orcs and has feathers braided into his hair.  He seems to be looking through the bushes for some berries.  When he finds some he begins adding stripes of various colors to his face, breaking up his facial features.  ::

IC:  Even if the rest of you dont want to go with us, I am sure that the bear and I would have little problem with leaving you here if you are stupid, and he can carry the children.  I understand your desire to explore and find riches, Master Foxhound, but I have a desire to keep being employed.  We can always head back this way after the silvery marshes.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

*OOC: explanation*

From the System Reference Document:

A humanoid reincarnated into an animal body can speak the languages it formerly knew and is a magical beast.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

OOC:  oh, then thats good.  cheers!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam adds, "We also think it would be best to go back to the caravan.  A Netherese ruin is not the safest place to spend the night..."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

Wait, now that Van is a bear are and will not be allowed to stay at an inn, do we have to sleep outside too?  I always enjoyed a good Inn.  What are we supposed to call you anyway?  There have been some suggestions, but you've never truly said.  If you ruin Inns for me, Fluffy, I wont be very happy.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

Quidam flinches at the nickname, remembering Bear's threatening to "swat" people. "Keep in mind that Bear weighs five or six hundred pounds, Dalabrac."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

yes he outweighs me 16 times over.  yes, i am being rude.  yes, I am a tiny tiny creature.  I am impatient.  I would like to get back to finishing this trip.  It is going to be dangerous enough without courting danger by hanging out here for longer than nessissary.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 24, 2002)

OOC: I just had a horrible flashback of a former gamer Glen, Matt and I played with who, at this point, would say: "Okay, we voted.  So you all go back to the caravan, the kids and I are going to the cave." 

IC: Okay, let's go back to the caravan. By the way, who's idea was it to take this job anyway?  I wanted to get out of the city, too, but this job doesn't seem to mesh with any of our styles.

So!  Let's talk plan of attack... how are we getting through Door #1?????


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

"Everyone please relax, we have been through much and just as mud turns to granite under pressure, our team must be stronger and more cohesive when confronted with the dangers that abound in this land. Currently we have no true leader so we must depend on concensus. It seems, Mr. Foxhound that the group wants to depart for the caravan, will you follow the will of the group? Let us think about the best way back to the caravan. Comments please."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

*Grrrrrr*

"You're a brave little insect, short stuff.  You can call me Bear.  Call me something else and you better not be in range of THIS."

OOC: I thought about taking the name of "The Bear Formerly Known as Van Dyksun" but that didn't fit the roleplaying aspect of this. 

"Could someone tie this bag onto my back for me?  I can climb up to the room and one or two of the kids can come along for the climb, if they want."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

"Please Bear, put that thing away, you are frightening the children."

" I can climb over the wall and into the Nexus room but getting into the room is not what worries me. When we walk through the portal how will we be sure that we will end up below the ruins in the stonelands? If we get separated again as before what should we do? What is plan B?"


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

Fits my style fin, thanks.  My people are nomadic.  We like to keep moving.

I say we send in Bear first.  He'll crush the opposition with our griffin friend.  Then we can follow in safety.  If need be I can help out up front. 

Oh, and who will use your Stonegroan, Bear?  Your sword?  I cannot, and neither can Artemus.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 24, 2002)

"How far away did we decide the Stonelands are going overland without the portals? I don't want to eliminate this option just yet."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

[OOC: Mike, that font color borders on illegible.]

Quidam says, "It's at least two days, probably three, traveling overland."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

ooc:  sorry. will use another in the future.   Maybe blue or sandy brown.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 24, 2002)

[OOC: No worries!  It reads fine if you highlight it...  Mmmmm...sandy brown...]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

*Weapons*

"If one of you weaklings can actually pull that bow, I'll let you borrow it for awhile, otherwise I'm putting it in storage.  Same goes for the bastard sword.  Weapons were meant to be used, but they're mine, you hear me.  Hrmph.

How about we open the portal and send someone or something to scout it out first?  Maybe something smaller than me?  

With that said, I don't mind going first through the portal, though.  

From the treehugger's story, it sounds like if you get shafted somewhere else, you just have to wait a bit and then you can get a return trip."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, travelling overland will be tough .. it's three days assuming we ride at full gallop (I'll have to conjure us some horses), some of us fly, and Bear here can run like the wind. 

I tell you, though, nothing would beat getting there instantaneously through that portal!  I say we go for that... but there's going to be an ambush waiting for us.

Let's talk strategy... but in the meantime, how about Bear and Artemus go hunt us up some dinner?  I'm famished, and tired of rations. Oh, and could you gather up a couple up some juicy mice for Wisp?  He's been so helpful lately, he deserves something special. 

So I'll throw out the first strategy idea: Artemus and Quidam try to scry upon that room and above before we go in there.  And please count Mrs. Griffon out of your plans ... she won't leave her nest... unless perhaps Bear agrees to sit on her eggs!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 24, 2002)

By someone smaller than yourself do you mean me?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 24, 2002)

"Actually, I was thinking of a small bird, short stuff.  But you'd do.

I'm all for food, but Quidam's got me nervous about this place.  Something about that netherether word he used.  Gave me chills.  And that's a lot of hair to stand up, you know.

Can the druid do a scry?  I thought he already tried that?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 25, 2002)

"Hey Vanbear, are you sure I can't polymorph you into something else?  At least it would allow you to cast some spells from your goddess at somepoint.  Anyway, no pressure.. just let me know."

"Yes, we tried scry today .. and failed. Perhaps we can try again tomorrow before we go. "

"Soooo... it tomorrow the big day?  We begin our assault on the ruins through gateway 1?  Hmmm... Last time, we were woefully unprepared. What can we do to prepare this time?  Remember, there's the underground room, than the long ramp that leads up to the ruins.  Any thoughts?"

"Meanwhile, I'm getting some sleep. Nighty night."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 25, 2002)

Seems Van has been reincarnated as an ass rather than a bear.  You enjoying throwing your weight around?  Not even a thank you for saving the kids and dragging your bloated crispy carcass all the way here.  

You tall afolk sure have bad manners.  Here. ::  throws about 10 trail rations on the ground.  ::  Eat up.  If you keep acting like a jerk it will be your slast meal.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

"Please do not mistake our disorientation for a lack of gratitude," Quidam says, "We are nothing but thankful for your efforts.  Bear too."

[Lucius, the sun has barely set...and you just woke up about four hours ago...just so you know.  No dinner?]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

"Too much talk.  Makes my head hurt.  I think I need to crack some heads soon or I'm gonna get really cranky."

I'm going to climb up to the Nexus room.

OOC: Need a roll, Tom?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

"We're afraid _scrying_ is not yet within the realm of our abilities.  We will meditate for Gifts of Tymora right after supper, though.  Thank you for the food, Dalabrac...we didn't realize quite how hungry we are."

"Where are you off to, Bear?"


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 25, 2002)

"Bear ... you are going to die if you climb into the Nexus. 

"Good luck."

_Turns over to go to sleep ... then turns back._ 

"Maybe I need to clarify.  Mrs. Griffon is _charmed_ by me (much like the women of our caravan). She isn't controlled, not does she automatically recognize my friends.  She will most likely grapple you, tear open your stomach, and then eat your insides, perhaps saving a leg or arm for her young when the hatch.

"That said, how about not climbing into the Nexus and instead go hunt some food for us?  I'm not so tired anymore and I'm quite hungry.  Don't forget those mice for Wisp!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

"I'm getting out of here.  This place smells bad.  And the chicken in that room is your friend, isn't it, entertainer?  If so, friends of friends should be friends.

Hell, the wizard's likely long gone by now.  He had the drop on us--well, you guys--before, but he's got to realize that we're gonna be prepared for him if we come through that portal now.  He's likely going to be picking a different spot for a surprise, when we're not prepared."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

*At sunset*

Keening cries echo across the ruined valley.  You hear what sounds like war cries and bellowing in Orcish.  It doesn't take too long to realize that the sounds are coming from the Nexus.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

OOC: Dave, I realize that you want to wait another day to gather new spells (considering you used a bunch to charm the griffin and prepared others expecting Matt and I needing to polymorph), but I really don't think it's a good idea.  There's random encounter chances here in this area and random encounters over at the caravan.  Maybe it was a bad choice to select the caravan job, but now that we've taken it, I'm not ready to let it go without a fight.

And, hell, if I die again, I can always get another chance at becoming a centaur.  What's losing another level....


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

*Heh*

"Speaking of getting their guts ripped out, heh heh heh.  I want to get in on this action!  Come along, wizard, and let's mutilate some orcs."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 25, 2002)

OOC: Glen -- You're not going to change my mind with out of character talk!  If it ain't in game, it's gotta be lame. 

IC: "Bear, I'm this close to casting _sleep_ on you... and I don't think the other party members would bear (heh) me ill will if I did.  Stay here, be quiet, and let the Orcs pass through the Nexus (I hope my griffon friend is alright!).  If they come over the top, we'll deal with them.

"In the meantime, we wait here until morning so I can regain my spells.  You weren't there last time when we all almost died. We're going back prepared or we're not going back at all."

"And about our caravan job ... I must say, I'm not sure what's wrong with all of you.   I'm not one for helping good or evil ... I usually just try and do what's best for me.  But we just fouind out that AN ARMY OF ORCS IS MASSING OUTSIDE CORMYR ... BREEDING WITH FEMALE HUMAN AND ELVEN SLAVES ... PROBABLY PLANNING A HUGE INVASION  ... WIPING OUT TOWNS AND VILLAGES ... DESTROYING FORESTS ... and you all want to go back to guard a caravan?"  

_Glares at everyone_ 

"Then again, I'm much less likely to die guarding a carvan, so forget what I just said."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm going to fly up there and see whats going on.  If they are going through door number 1 then the caravan is in trouble.  Maybe we'll be lucky and they'll kill the mageling.  If they are going through the door and not being slaughtered I have to do something.  Maybe some hit and run.  Be back later.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

OOC: Damn you.    I was hoping to solve this the easy way.

"You cast _sleep_ on me and you had better either kill me or leave while I'm sleeping, because I'm not going to be waking up a happy bear.

You were so concerned about your griffin friend before, when we suggested sending her through the portal, but now that she might be in trouble, you're advising staying down here?  You're a complex one, wizard.  Maybe it's just because I'm an animal, but I think it's time to kick some orc butt.  They owe the past me for a couple of deaths, and it's time to enact some payment."

OOC: I'm +14 for climb, Matt.  Roll being sent.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 25, 2002)

"Bear ... good luck, nice knowing you.  Oh, and to refresh your memory about what I said when you offered to send the griffon through the portal:

IC: Vanbear -- that Griffon is about to lay her eggs! I'd hate to put her in any danger. I think she might come through if we needed her, but I don't think I want to ask her to go in first. Besides, communication is rather difficult ... "

"It seems your memory is gone along with your good sense and ability to eat with forks.  Tymora go with you."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 25, 2002)

::  My wings spread and I launch myself into the air, drawing loud ripper.  My bearing is for the Nexus.  What do I see? ::

 Hope you solve your problems.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 25, 2002)

"Dalabrak!  You're going to look terrible as a pincushion! Come back!

"Damn ... I was just starting to get used to that halfling.

"Hey kids ... huddle close by me.  Artemus ... ready some more reincarnation spells."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

OOC: Christ, you go to one meeting...  

Dalabrac, you soar up into the air.  During the round that it takes you to fly to the top of the Nexus, Bear moves to the base of the Nexus building (and begins climbing next round--I already have his rolls).

At the top, you see the griffon with a body pinned to the floor.  Both its heads are ripping the guts out of the grayish-green corpse--they are drenched in blood.  Five other orc corpses are scattered in front of Portal 4, which is currently filled with glowing blue fog, but you're not sure whether it is opening or closing.  

Then the griffon's heads whip around toward you, and both heads give out a furious screech.

[Bear & Dalabrac--send me initiative rolls as your earliest convenience!]

Quidam sighs, "It's rash actions that test Tymora's patience the most," and closes his eyes to continue praying.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

[Please keep everything ON HOLD until I get all initiative rolls.  Thank you.  Everyone should send one.]

[You know how time seems to slow down when combat starts?  Well, that effect is even more magnified here.   As soon as I get Dalabrac's initiative roll we can move ahead.  I just got yours, Artemus.]


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 25, 2002)

ooc: Matt, I know what you wrote about role-playing online and I agree with the spirit in the words which is that it doesn't really work well, despite the conditions you set forward. 

I say we stop the role playing at this point and wait until we meet. Is anybody with me?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm completely with you, Keith, but I'm afraid what's happened so far will have to stand.  Including the initiative as it's been rolled.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 25, 2002)

ooc: Oh yeah I accept the events until now including the rolls, I would just like to stop now.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

OOC: Oh, you guys are no fun.  You're trying to actually help me get some work done, aren't you?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 25, 2002)

*More OOC*

OOC: Hey, Tom, did you realize there's a member on EN World here with the name of "Quidam"?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

*Qui′•dam*, _n_. (L.) somebody; one unknown.

"We're all over the place...believe us."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

*You know, I was thinking...*

It's a long while until october 12...why not just _try_ one combat on the boards--as an experiment--and see how it works.

I'll write down everyone's initiative, and when it's your turn I'll ask you for a post of your action/attack/move, etc.  The trick is, _don't post anything out of turn_.  Only post when there's a post from me asking you to take your turn.  If you want to say something to me during combat, remind me of a rule, "pass a note," etc. _use e-mail_.  No posting out of turn.  You can also "pass notes" to each other by e-mail, without including me, so that you can advise and help each other a bit.

So what the hell?  Let's try it.  We're all on here quite a bit.  Might be fun! (Combat at the rate of one round per day of real time...cool!)

And if it doesn't work out so well, we can always choose to put things on hold at that point, and wait for the 12th.

So I say again: Please keep everything ON HOLD until I get all initiative rolls. Thank you.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 26, 2002)

OOC: Eh, hold this, you magnificent bastard, you. So is it my turn yet?  Lightning bolt!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Okay, very funny, but no more out-of-turn or OOC posting on here.  Send e-mails to me or to each other, but please keep the order straight.  ALSO, free actions that involve yelling to another PC _must_ be six words or less.

Now...where were we?

Dalabrac, you soar up into the air. During the round that it takes you to fly to the top of the Nexus, Bear moves to the base of the Nexus building.

At the top, you see the griffon with a body pinned to the floor. Both its heads are ripping the guts out of the grayish-green corpse--they are drenched in blood. Five other orc corpses are scattered in front of Portal 4, which is currently filled with glowing blue fog, but you're not sure whether it is opening or closing. 

Then the griffon's heads whip around toward you, and both heads give out a furious screech.

[*Lucius*, you go first.  Please post your _action_ and/or _movement_, and any six words or less that you say out loud.]


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 26, 2002)

_Lucius thinks for a brief moment about Dalabrak's foolishness and the mess he's in now.  With a mental sigh, he acts._ 

I cast _haste_ then _Dimension Door_ to stand directly next to the screeching Griffon that I've undoubtedly heard. 

I hold my arms out to her and say, "No, little mother! He friend! Friend!"

Then I mentally pray to Tymora.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Lucius, as you appear and say "He friend!  Friend!" Wisp pokes out from your tunic and hoots a few times.

The Griffon (who goes next) lets out a happy squawk and moves over to nuzzle you, Lucius...smearing blood and orc brains all over your clothing and face.  And you thought orcs smelled bad on the outside!

_I understand the speech of birds, Tall magic-one,_ hoots Wisp.  _This soon-to-be Mother's squawks aren't so different._

*Artemus*, you're next.  Like to do anything?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 26, 2002)

I yell, "Retreat back to my voice now". I hold action.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Artemus' voice echoes loudly in the ruined valley.  (Action held.)

The griffon's heads perk up, startled by the sudden noise.  The feathers on the back of its thick neck bristle.  _Squawwr--kk!_

*Dalabrac*, it's your turn.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 26, 2002)

I would like to use my held action now. I will change shape to an eagle. This takes a full action so I am done.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Artemus, you begin to change shape.

"Should we watch the children?" asks Quidam.

Kolya begins to cry.  Herjolf looks unsure.  Horsa is looking wildly around...

Still your turn, *Dalabrac*.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 26, 2002)

I am going to close the #4 portal.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Dalabrac moves to Portal 4 and says, "Close the veil of the universe for me."  The glowing blue fog fades and vanishes as the portal closes.

*Bear*, it's your turn.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 26, 2002)

I pause, having heard the wizard's spell cast and comment to his charmed creature, and look back to Quidam and the scared children.  Under my breath I say, "Ah, ."

I use my full round action to move back to Quidam and the children.

"I'll protect you kids."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2002)

Bear, you reach Quidam and the kids, who look terrified and prone to bolting.

"Get close," commands Quidam, intoning the words of a prayer to Tymora.  Instantly a cylinder of roaring wind springs up around the five of you.  There is a 15-foot wide area of relative calm inside it.

On the outside, the spruces are blowing wildly.  Artemus, half in bird-form, falls over and rolls away a few feet.

*Lucius*, it's your turn.  The griffon seems ready to take flight.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 26, 2002)

[My full round action will be speaking ... and slowly as my hasted form will allow]

To Wisp: "Wisp, old friend!  See if you can communicate to this lady that those are our friends out there and not to attack them."

To the Griffon (holding out hands): "No, madam! More friends! More friends. We protect you and your nest against the orcs!" *spits on one of the corpses.*

"Oh I dare say, look at my clothes! This will never come out... I wonder if there's a washing spell I could-


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

Wisp hoots musically and flowingly, translating as quickly and gracefully as he can manage.  Given your empathic bond, it isn't too hard to convey your intentions to the expectant mother.

Squawking enthusiastically, the two heads shove toward you the orc corpse you spit on.  You step back (5 ft. step) and she shoves the corpse to your feet.

_She's offering it to you, Tall magic-one,_ hoots Wisp, _because you've marked it._

_Squaaaw--kk!_  The griffon turns its eagle heads to both sides and the yellow eyes scrutinize you, Lucius.

_I think you would be wise to take it, Tall magic-one._

Artemus, its your turn.  You're an eagle, and Quidam's whirlwind is blowing up leaves and dust nearby.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

I take flight and aim to land inside the open-roofed nexus room. I want to fly as quietly and inconspicuously as possible. I will calmly introduce myself to the griffon by squawking and explain again that we are all friends.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

*Combat has ended*

Artemus, you land and "introduce" yourself, and you get the feeling that any friends of Lucius are friends to this griffon.  In fact, she is still trying to get Lucius to partake of some fresh orc.

[I'd say the experiment was a success...good to know we can do combat on here if we need to!  Post at will.]

When Artemus lands up above without provoking an attack, Quidam waves a hand and the winds subside.  "Now, children," he says, "for the time being, please do not leave our side."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Nice wind*

"Good to know that you can protect yourself, Quidam.

Now, let's get these kids up there and get out of this place before something worse happens than a bunch of stupid orcs becoming a griffin snack."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

"We are concerned with safety these days," Quidam quips.  "Perhaps someone could dangle a rope from above?"

The sun has set beyond the mountains, dropping the ruined valley into darkness.  The waning gibbous moon shines among the clouds, a trail of Selune's Tears lit up in its wake.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

To the Griffon: "Uh, well, no thank you, madam. I'm quite full ... oh, very well."

_Lucius pulls the mangled orc's corpse over to a corner ... and relieves himself on it._ 

"For later, you understand."

_He gives the Griffon his winning smile_ 

"Okay, if we're going to do this, let's do it now. Quidam!  Bring the chidren over here and let's go.  Bear & Dalabrac, can you help the children over the wall?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

I am going to change back into my human form and then secure one end of a rope in the nexus room and throw the other end over the wall. I will climb up the wall from the nexus room side and wave to get the attention of Quidam and the others (I won't yell because that may disturb the griffon).


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Use the rope*

"Tie a seat in the rope and let the ones above pull the children up.  I will climb this wall by myself, after they are safe."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

One by one the children are pulled up: Kolya, Horsa, and finally Herjolf.  They stand staring in openmouthed wonder at the griffon in its giant nest.

Quidam whispers a prayer to Tymora and glides gently upward to land in the Nexus Room.

Last but not least, Bear uses his powerful claws to scale the side of the ruined Nexus building.  The griffon is startled by the arrival of a black bear, but it is a simple matter for Lucius and Wisp to calm her.

When all are in the Nexus, Quidam asks, "Will we be the ones to step through a dimensional portal with the children, once Portal one is open?  Because we are willing and able to do so."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

"Yes, Quidam, we're bringing the children through. Kaemrus had the power to Dimension Door, do you have the same?  If so, once the door opens, I propose you dimension door with the chidren to the forest beyond the ruins.  If you wish, you may run back to help us, but I think the children should be your priority.

"The rest of you, as agreed, we open the portal and send Artemus (and perhaps Dalabrac?) through to scout ... then Quidam and the kids Dimension Door ... then Bear and then I will follow. 

"Cast what spells you may upon yourself and let's get ready to rumble.  We go through in 1 minute."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

OOC: I say we don't open that portal until we're all on the boards. Agreed? Mike?  Where are ya?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

I gather the rope and attach it to my shoulder. "Quidam, if you have any special power that may help us then please tell us. The plan is that we will conceal ourselves in this nexus room and send in one of our own to investigate what is on the other side of portal one. This phase of our action will include Bear smelling the air for the scent of an enemy and possibly Dalabrac sneaking through the portal and hiding in the shadows to do the investigating. We hope to avoid armed confrontation at all costs until we know what is on the other side of the portal. Even then, we will try to think of a way to avoid armed conflict and take the children safely to the caravan.

"Everyone suggest a way that they can help gather information when we open the portal and how they will conceal themselves. Does anyone have a spell to conceal the children?"

I look around the nexus room. "I say we first move the orc bodies out of sight of portal one. I can cast obscuring mist so that when we open the portal, Dalabrac can easily slip unnoticed into the portal and the children will not be seen.  I can also transform into the shape of a tree or dead log and position myself in plane sight of the portal. In this way, I will not be discovered and I can see directly into the portal at least as far as the mist allows."

"If we are detected I suggest that plan B is to close the portal immediately to protect the children. Dalabrac, you may be in jeopardy for a brief time when we close the portal so use your skills to protect yourself. Meanwhile, we will regroup with more information to make a plan. We could also construct a trap with the rope over the portal in case something tries to come through. For instance maybe the rope causes a "tree" to fall on anything moving through the portal." 

"What does everyone think?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

ooc: the trouble is once we are all on the boards, we all have different ideas


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

"A little slower, wizard.  We open the portal and wait to the side here.  Let's see if there's anything on the other side that's curious as to why the portal opened.  Also, give me a moment to snif the area from the other side, to see if I can catch a scent of anyone.

Then, stealthily, Dalabrac and either Artemus or myself, in stages, where one goes five-to-ten feet to a hiding spot, then the other goes five-to-ten feet further to a hiding spot, scouting all the time.  The person in the lead has to indicate that it's all right for the next person to move on--otherwise, we know that the person in the front has spotted someone or something.

If we spot something, the person in the front comes back (when they can) to identify what it is.

The trick is moving slow.  Moving quickly is the way to death, unless you're running from it.  Since we don't know what's there, we need to go slow."

I rub my throat, visibly pained by the long speech.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

"Lucius has the most aggressive plan, mine is the most cautious and Bear yours is in-between. Every time we have gone through a portal save the first time, something has been waiting on the other side. I really think we need to be more cautious here. Perhaps we can amend my plan to send me as well as Dalabrak in thus bringing this plan closer to Bear's but I really think the rest of the group should hide as well as setting a trap or preparing something for the foe that will inevitably come into the room from the portal. The aggressiveness of entering the portal is up for debate but I think the group that stays in the room must essentially take a defensive posture and only enter when we give the all clear. Quidam if you can dimension door them to safety through the portal then that would be as good as hiding them. We have sacrificed much to get these children and I don't want to lose them now."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Indeed*

I nod in agreement with the druid's words.

Then I walk over to the halfling, put my paw on top of his head, and say, "Rogue-to-rogue, is there something you'd like to return to me?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

Quidam, already hovering a few inches off the floor, closes his eyes and moves his luckstaff in a distinct pattern.  "Tymora, what will we find when we pass through Portal One?"

His lips move, and his own mouth replies in a strangely female timbre, "Weal _and_ woe."

"We intend to dimension door the children.  When we are all ready, we will enspell ourselves a bit further."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

*Woe?  Whoa!*

'Weal and Woe?  I don't like the sound of that at all!  I think that it's pretty clear that a trap is waiting for us.

"Cautious is fine ... but we're dealing with a Wizard here.  If we open that portal, and the Wizard is aware that we did, and we take 30 seconds or a minute or more to make our way outside, that Wizard is going to have time to cast spells on himself and his followers that only last a matter of seconds or minutes.

"So slow is fine, but realize we're giving up our one advantage .. surprise."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

I turn to talk to the wizard without removing my paw, "Your words have truth.  We could 'fake' them out by opening the portal, waiting a minute or two, then close the portal, wait thirty minutes and then proceed with the sneak and scan plan.  Would that  with any prepared spells a powerful wizard might cast?

I am not interested in running instantly into this room to engage whatever is there.  If you are proposing that we simply open the portal and run through and out of the ruins and back to the caravan as quickly as possible--that might have some merit to it."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

"Element of surprise or 'get-em'?" 

"The trick is to learn more about the adversaries on the other side and still preserve the element of surprise. Let's "spell up" our sneaky Dalabrac to do the learning and we can cast spells, hide, set traps etc. to preserve the element of surprise. Here are things that we can do to preserve the element of surprise:
Set a trap in case anyone enters the room and hide
Ready an action
Cast spells like obscuring mist to hide us
Hide ourselves in the room in various ways
Set up a diversion (Summon nature's ally etc)"

Even if the adversary thinks something is wrong, all of these actions keep our presence concealed until we have the advantage again."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Augury*

"Quidam, I almost wish you had asked your Lady about staying here in the Nexus, just to finally convince Lucius of the necessity of getting away from this damned place.  At least Tymora has indicated some weal in our present course of action.  That's enough for me."  

OOC: I've lost track of time in this world--is it dark now?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

"Well, the magic is cast," says Quidam.  "As for setting a trap, keep in mind that any enemies who come in here will be facing all of us and Mama Griffon."

Yes, it's fully dark now.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 27, 2002)

" I say we set a rope trap at the portal entrance and everyone hides with the help of spells. The spelled-up Dalabrac opens the portal and goes through. We wait with a readied action until he returns. If the Wizard detects us we will still have the advantage if he were to attack because we would be under cover, have a readied action, he wouldn't know where we were etc. The best way to use this advantage is to have Dalabrac lure the adversary back into the room. We could close the portal after a particular sized group comes in and then attack."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

Bear -- Ah, my friend, I simply wanted to uncover the secrets of the Nether -- I assure you it was not my intention to allow a "random encounter" as you call them to turn you into some sort of rug.

I like what you say Ranger.  Let's scout quietly.  I just think that the opening of that portal alone will alert them to our presence.  I would cast detect magic when the portal opens to see if there might be a magical trap or _alarm_ spell.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 27, 2002)

The sun has set beyond the mountains, dropping the ruined valley into darkness. The waning gibbous moon shines among the clouds, a trail of Selune's Tears lit up in its wake.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Detect magic*

"Detect magic?  Think wizard!  The magic that would be detected would simply be the magic of the portal, at least in any shortened amount of time to avoid the result of any of the kinds of spells that you describe."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 27, 2002)

*Waiting*

My paw has not left the head of the halfling.

"I'm waiting for your answer, little one."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Detect magic*



			
				Van Dyksun said:
			
		

> *"Detect magic?  Think wizard!  The magic that would be detected would simply be the magic of the portal, at least in any shortened amount of time to avoid the result of any of the kinds of spells that you describe." *




Ah, Bear... why not leave the magic to me and stick with catching fish and climbing trees?  

Dalabrac is strangely quiet.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 27, 2002)

I am afraid that I have no real answers, Ursine-Rogue.  This place makes me feel savage.  I am not used to having to survive in this fashion.  Usually a deep shadow and time are all I need in order to make it to the morrow.  Now, I have resposibilities. 

My sword tip dips to the ground.  

  I fled from responsibility before, and now I have come close to death several times in but a few days.  I do not know the way.  I will agree with anyplan that will get us back to the caravan before all of our companions are dead.

I place my hand on Bear's paw.

  I feel that if we could create some distraction on the other side of the portal maybe some of us could slip through and buy everyone enough time to deal with the threats awaiting us there.  But I will not back down on my stance that we must go now, or as soon as the proper spells can be cast.  The proper spells being ones that are already prepared.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't have any too many spells left to cast ... just a couple of protection spells for myself.   I've also got one invisibility spell for someone if they want it.

So, what's the plan?  Are we ready to open the door?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 28, 2002)

If you cast the invisibilty spell on me, maybe then Quidam can summon an elemental or something.  Then We open the portal and the elemental goes in first, I follow right behind, and if the wizard is there I can kill him while the elemental distracts him.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 28, 2002)

Quidam snorts.  "First of all, _Kaemris_ was the one who summoned elementals as though they were going out of style."

"Secondly, the plan has gone from cautious stealth to full-on attack in the space of five minutes.  Not that we have a problem with that..."


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 28, 2002)

Kaemris was always a big fan of the "get 'em" plan. *sigh* How I miss him.

Oh, and I've also got a bull's (or bear's) strength spell as well. 

Whatever plan is okay with me ... as I will not be the one to either charge in or sneak in, I'm hesitant to urge anyone else to do either.  

Is anyone willing to sneak into the portal once it opens?  Say the word and I shall make you invisible to the human and monster eye! Shazam!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 28, 2002)

I said "an elemental or something." A distraction only, and my being there would only be as an observer if the mage is not present.  If he is it would be an attack of opportuniy.  It could prove an action to save us.  The portal could be closed behind us to be opened when I have scouted the way.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 28, 2002)

Sounds like a plan.  How about I Bull's Strength you and make you invisible, Dalabrac?

Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 28, 2002)

Save the bull's magic for someone else.  I am not the combatant that _Bear_ is.  If I dont kill it in one strike I am dead regardless of how strong it will make me.

OOC: remember that the reduction in the halflings strength is _size_ based.  He looks like a human with a strength of 14, just smaller.  He's got big muscles.

Anyway I can flee.  I am good at evading trouble.  If I dont come back in a sixty seconds, or the portal doesnt start opening in that time, send in the burly bear.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 28, 2002)

"Sounds good, Dalabrac."

"Bear!  Prepare to be even stronger!"

_IF Bear agrees, Lucius will cast Bull's Strength on him (and tell him it was last for hours).  Lucius will then cast Mage Armor on himself._


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 28, 2002)

To Lucius, I say, "Slow down, wizard.  The halfling and I still have unfinished business that must be solved before we go.  This delay is necessary."

To Dalabrac, I say, "Little one, I understand your fear and your actions.  This place has made us all a little mad.  Magic itself is slightly maddening, as you can tell from the arcana disagreement on one simple spell of detection that the human here thinks is useful and which I believe is worthless in the current situation.  Also, I find my new form both natural and strange, as I'm sure Quidam does. 

But, as I said before, from one rogue to another, I do believe there is _something_ you need to return to me now...."  I show my teeth.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 28, 2002)

"Ummm... okay, Ranger."

_Wanders over to the Griffin's nest and makes himself comfortable._ 

"Please wake me in eight hours or so.  Thanks!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 28, 2002)

"It's not going to take that long, ."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 28, 2002)

Oh, you mean this....

Extends Bear's symbol of Selune.

 Sorry about that.  At the time it seemed that I might need to protect myself from you.  Won't happen again.

OOC:  ok, who snitched?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 28, 2002)

OOC: Check out the description of Pick Pockets--Bear's got a Spot check from hell!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 28, 2002)

OOC:  oh, that rat...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 29, 2002)

Ah, harmony.

Lucius gets up from the nest, picking twigs out of his hair, with a satisfied smile on his face, as though he's about to say _Finally!  That's over with so we can get out of--_

But before he can even speak a swirling vortex of energy spins open behind him, lighting up the Nexus room with a violet glow, tugging at his flamboyant clothes.  Wisp soars from his shoulder and is instantly sucked back through the rift.

Lucius cries, "Aaaaaah---!" and tips backward.  The closing rift cuts short his scream.  He is gone.  The night is quiet and dark once more.

The griffon cocks both heads quizzically.

"Well," says Quidam, surrounded by stunned children, "that was unique."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 29, 2002)

OOC:  HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
That was _ unique_!!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 29, 2002)

Aww, Abyss!!

slaps bear's arm.

I keep telling people magic isn't to be trusted!! No one listens to me!!

Sits heavily on the floor.  Drops his sword and stares ahead blankly.

Now what?


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Sep 29, 2002)

IC: "Aaaaaah---!" 

OOC: "Aaaaaah---!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 29, 2002)

_Squawwrr--kk?_

Confused, mama griffon looks all around where Lucius stood barely a moment ago.  Then she leaps up and catches the night wind with powerful wings and swoops off into the night.  She is silhouetted against the moon for a second, then gone.  Her cry echoes into the valley.

_Skreeeeeeeeee_

"Wh-what happened to Master Foxbrown," asks Herjolf Rolf, "i-is he okay?"

"Fox_hound_," corrects Horsa Lenumbrar.

Kolya Seveniss begins to cry.

"There, there," says Quidam, "We'll have you back with your families soon.  Won't we, my friends?"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 30, 2002)

(following Dalabrac's return of my symbol) 

"Thank you, little one--I admired the audacity at which you attempted to snitch from me, but it would take a truly sneaky thief...  The symbol, while it meant more to the past me, still is needed.  Why don't you reach into my sack and pull out something a little more useful to you such as the goggles that will allow you to see in the dark.  I have no need for these anymore."

(following the rift that swallowed Lucius)

"Selune!  Just because I thought it didn't mean you had to send the annoying wizard to hell!

Wait.  Is there a spell that could have been cast by our wizard enemy to do something like this?  Should we run to his aid the only way we know how?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Quidam holds up one hand.

"Let caution be our watchword.  To trust in luck does not mean abandoning oneself to fate."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 30, 2002)

Quidam, I like you and all, but you're becoming a bit cryptic.

OOC: Serously TC, yer freakin me out.

Wizards....

I begin to quiver.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

"We are nothing if not cryptical."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 30, 2002)

*Okay*

"I hear you, Quidam.  Let us keep to our original plan--open the portal, sniff and scout, Quidam doors the kids, we try to concentrate on getting back to the caravan, and only engage if we are forced to or a clear reason to do so (advantage, necessity to save lives) emerges.

Druid, are you ready?  Thief?  Quidam?  I'm thinking we need to do this before the griffin thinks we were responsible for her friend being sucked away."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

"I am ready. Just to review, we are opening the portal, sending in Dalabrac, dimensioning door the kids and then Bear and I will wait for Dalabrac. We should expect you in two minutes or so and if not then we move in." 


I drag the orc bodies away from the direct site of the portal and I cover them in an attempt to hide them. I will move to the side of the portal and get ready to open it. I will position myself in such a way as to be hidden by anyone looking through the portal.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 30, 2002)

Uhm, without the wizard I wont be invisible, but i guess that won't matter.

Ready when you are.  Who is going in first.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

"Going in first?! Alright, I guess I don't understand what the plan was. Are we creeping along and going from hiding place to hiding place as a team? Or are we sending in Dalabrac and waiting?"

ooc: Quick before another of us gets 'sucked up'!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 30, 2002)

"Here's the plan as I see it:

1. Dalabrac stands in the shadows of the portal and opens it while the rest of us stand out of sight of anything inside it.

2. I sniff the wind after the portal opens to determine if anything is right within it.

3. If I give the signal, Quidam doors with the kids.  Dalabrac goes 5-to-10 feet inside and hides someplace.  

4. On his signal, I move 5-to-10 feet past him and attempt to hide.

We repeat 3-and-4 as long as we don't run into anything.

If we observe something, whoever notes it and tries to return to the others or alert them about the degree of danger.  If possible, we avoid engagement, but if necessary, we all rush the same creature/being (with magic users ALWAYS being the first to die).  Retreat is also an option.

The GOAL is to return to the caravan, though, and not to engage.  If possible, we sneak past.

How does this sound?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

"I understand now and you answered Dalabrac's question-we wait for your signal. The start of this plan is for you, Dalabrac, to open the portal so ready when you are."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Artemus, I've noted that you moved and hid the orc corpses.

Quidam casts _bull's strength_, then _endurance_, on Bear.  Both will last for 7 hours.

Then Quidam casts two spells on himself, one of which has no visible effect.  The other creates a swirling field of chaotic colors around him.  He is still hovering an inch or two off the floor.

"Stay close to us, children; grab the hem of our cloak.  As soon as Dalabrac opens the portal...we are leaving."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

Please also note that I hid to the right of the portal and readied my shortspear.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 30, 2002)

Sword is readied, and is now hidden in the shadows around the door.

Ready to go.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Quidam hands Artemus a small packet of dust.

"If you are the last one out, and ONLY if you are the last one out...throw this pinch of dust into the air.  Do not forget, druid."

"Open the portal, Dalabrac!"


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 30, 2002)

I open the portal and when it is fully open dive in and tumble to the side.  Hiding in a shadow.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

The portal fills with glowing blue fog.  As usual, this effect lasts for 6 seconds or so, and then the two areas are co-located.

Dalabrac, you dive through and feel the pull of gravity shift abruptly--you fall about a foot and a half into the supplies piled in the back of a wagon..._your_ wagon.

You feel the wheels clattering over rocks...it is dim and stuffy in here.  You roll over and look above you--the pentagonal portal has been removed from the ruins and laid across the back of your wagon, and a tarp tied down over it.  You can't see what's happening outside, but you can tell the wagon is definitely rolling.

It is disorienting, since you are now looking _straight up_ into the Nexus room.

Even as this is happening, Quidam speaks a quick few words as the areas co-locate.  A square black dimension door opens beside him, and he and the children step through.  The door vanishes.  Quidam and the kids are gone.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

I yell to Bear, "Bear go through the portal and I will follow you and then throw this dust in the air. Go now!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

[OOC: The "Hollering Druid" strikes again.  Guess there's no need for that Move Silently roll, Dalabrac... ]


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Sep 30, 2002)

Bear cant get through, I think.

OOC: oh well, it wasnt a terribly good roll.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Dalabrac: how about sending me a Listen roll?  Artemus, you and Bear can send one too (but your DC is higher...).


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

15 for me.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Artemus, you hear the creaking of wagon wheels through the portal...as well as a broad and gravelly voice saying in Common, "Master!  There is peoples in that wagon!"

Another voice, more human, farther away, yells: "Faraugar!  The wagon!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 30, 2002)

I say under my breath, "Oh, .  What is it about 'wait for my signal' that these people can't understand?"

I'm moving around to the front of the portal, motioning to the druid to stay where he is.  Then I motion to Dalabrac to cut at the tarp on the edges of the portal.

OOC: I'm speechless in my dismay.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

All right, let's be orderly about this.  Everyone send me an initiative roll, please.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Sep 30, 2002)

The goal was to reach the caravan. We made it. I am waiting for your signal but .....go already.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 30, 2002)

Bear, you also clearly heard the voices beyond the portal.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Sep 30, 2002)

OOC: Okay, I'm waiting for Tom to tell us the initiative order.  In the meantime, I refer all druids to the story hour.  It does us no good to gain the caravan if we lose our senses.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 1, 2002)

*repeat: the immediate past*

Artemus, you hear the creaking of wagon wheels through the portal...as well as a broad and gravelly voice saying in Common, "Master! There is peoples in that wagon!"

Another voice, more human, farther away, yells: "Faraugar! The wagon!"

Bear moves around to the front of the portal, motioning to the druid to stay where he is. Then he motions to Dalabrac to cut at the tarp on the edges of the portal.

(To clarify: the portal is resting on top of the wagon--it's too big to fit inside so it rests across the top--and a tarp is tied down over the whole portal.  The "opening" side of the portal faces down into the wagon bed, where Dalabrac is right now.  If this is unclear let me know; I can scan you a diagram.)

*Here is where we begin, as soon as I have all initiative rolls.*


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 1, 2002)

*Got it!*

"*Dalabrac*, you go first."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 1, 2002)

I am going to slice a hole in the tarp and than roll out under the wagon and try to hide.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 1, 2002)

Loudripper goes through the tarp like a hot knife through butter.  You roll out through the slit and land on light feet, scrambling into the deep shadows under the wagon.

(Bear, you plainly see this happen...the halfling moves like lightning and vanishes through the hole.)

The wagon is moving, and it is night on the Stonelands.

[Send me a Hide roll, Dalabrac.]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 1, 2002)

In the meantime, it's your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going to move into the portal, jumping for the hole that Dalabrac has made.  As I go through the hole, I'm going to attempt to lift the portal on my back, shifting it on the cart, in an attempt to flip it off the cart.

That's probably a full round action for me.  If I have any action ability available, though, I'd like to move away from the cart after I do this.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 1, 2002)

Bear, you get your head and shoulders through the hole, and the hundred scents of the parched Stonelands at night wash over you.  You never imagined there was such a landscape of odors out here in this barren land: dusty wind, cactus blooms, the musk of creeping rodents in the dark, the fearful sweat of many humans packed into a small space, the stench of hemp rope soaked with that same sweat.

With a grunt you shove upward; the portal tips away and falls off the wagon, landing with a _clangg!_ on the rocky ground.  You leap to the ground, immediately smelling...rage!

The axe-wielding warrior in glossy black Zhentarim armor charges you--you strike premptively and rake your claws across his leg--and brings down his weapon in a vicious slash.  It bites deep into your shoulder, with an accompanying flash of sparks and a violent jolt! [17 pts. dmg.]  He brings the axe around for a second shot and his legs tangle together--Lord Gargdol goes down in a heap right in front of you!

*Artemus*, it's your turn!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 2, 2002)

Did the Zhent move through one of my threatened spaces?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

No, but a 5-foot step would put you in range to attack the vile dog.

Oh, *Artemus*...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

*Love that Scanner*

Mike’s question made me realize that my imagination will not suffice for everyone.  So here’s a way we can all visualize the same thing.  When you move, just be sure to state the distance, count the squares, and state your ending coordinates.

e.g. Bear is in J-7, Zhent Warrior is in H-7, Dalabrac is in I-9 (under the wagon), Artemus is in K-12 (beyond the portal), and the ogre is in G-16.  The horses closest to Bear are startled, bucking and trying to break free.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 2, 2002)

OOC: Thanks for the diagram!  Looks cool.  I don't suppose we know of any other enemies around besides the two you put on the diagram, eh?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

Within the range of 60' Darkvision?  No.

(Note the walls and starry sky beyond the portal...  )

Your turn, *Artemus*.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 2, 2002)

OOC: Sorry for the OOC post, but Matt ... the deserve to know the truth .... Lucius is Faraugar!!!!!!  Bwah! Ha! Ha! Ha!

No I'm joking.  But seriously, somebody save me!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 2, 2002)

Artemus?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 2, 2002)

I throw the pinch of dust up into the air and jump through the portal. Then I break into a full run (I have the run feat so my movement is 100) and I yell, "Regroup, follow me to higher ground!" I run between the horses and the cart (L 9+10 on the map) and start up the rise. I have endurance feat so I can sustain the run until I am a safe distance away. I guess that is a full round action to this point.

ooc: I am in Boston right now at a conference and I will check this site again about 3:45.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

As you throw the dust into the air, Artemus, there are twinkling motes of light...and in the blink of an eye the Nexus room is completely covered with thick dust and cobwebs, erasing any and all traces of your passage through this area.

The rest of you hear Artemus' cry and see him tearing through the caravan and up the hill, vanishing into the dark.

He is indeed speedy!

The ogre at G-16 double moves to K-7...right behind you, Bear.  The huge, nasty creature is about ready to clobber you with a vicious-looking spiked club.

Another ogre appears from up ahead and moves quickly to I-6.

New round.  Your turn, *Dalabrac*.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 2, 2002)

I tumble my way into G7 and stab the Zhent in the back.

Yelling, Get away from my WAGON!  BOO-YAAH!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2002)

Dalabrac flips through the air and lands behind the prone Zhent, uttering the warcry of the _Hin_ as he connects with Loudripper.  The Zhent grunts in agony, a terrible wound torn in his shoulder.

From forward in the caravan, a nasal voice cries out, "Lay down your weapons and surrender now, or the prisoners _burn_!"  

You recognize the voice as Faraugar's, *Bear*...and it's your turn.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm doing a full attack, first on the Zhentarim warrior who hit me with the axe, then--if he dies in the middle of all these attacks--on the Ogre in I-6.

I'm saying nothing.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

As you lunge forward, Bear, there is a streak of light in the dark farther up in the caravan..._WHOOOMPH!!_  One wagon explodes in a bright burst of flame, and you hear the almost animal shrieks of men, women and children crying out briefly...then fading into the crackle of burning wood.

You sweep your claws back and forth, once...twice...thrice...and the Zhent is unconscious and bleeding to death.  You whip your drooling muzzle to the left and take a bloody chunk out of the ogre's leg--it howls in pain.

Dalabrac and Bear, you hear the nasal voice shout "Kavass!  To me!"  Something with huge leathery wings--it looks like a black pegasus with burning-coal eyes--sweeps overhead and lands on the other side of the wagons, up ahead.

*Artemus*, you hear the blast behind you as you are struggling over the rocks toward the top of the ridge.  Glancing back, you can see one wagon burning. [Let me know what you're doing when you have a chance--you're too far away to affect the initiative this round.]

The ogre in K-7 takes a 5-foot adjustment to K-8, flanking Bear, and swings his vicious club.  It crashes to the ground--_THUD!_

The other ogre (I-6) takes a swing at Dalabrac--missing the wily halfling by a mile.

New round. Back to you, *Dalabrac*.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 3, 2002)

Roll in to H5, strike the ogre.

Artemus, check the wounded! Mage's mine!

Declare dodge verse Mage, Activate wings.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Loudripper slides between the ogre's ribs--it lets out a keening whine and is visibly staggered...but still standing!

The leathery wings flap overhead, and a light streaks down into your midst--_WHOOMMPH!!_  Flames erupt around Bear, Dalabrac, and both ogres.

The wounded ogre collapses, dead and smoking.  The other shrieks "Wizard!!  Traitor!!!" but is still standing.

[Bear and Dalabrac, send me Reflex saves.]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 3, 2002)

OOC: Maybe I'm not following things quite right here, Matt, but did Faraquar go at the end of the first round and then once again right after Dalabrac went?  Did he mount the leathery wings thing as well?  How'd he do all that?  Or is the heat of battle just getting to me?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 3, 2002)

OOC:  I would just like to point out that because of you people, I walk around all day, everyday with a copy of my character sheet in my back pocket.  I hope you are happy.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Van Dyksun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Maybe I'm not following things quite right here, Matt, but did Faraquar go at the end of the first round and then once again right after Dalabrac went?  Did he mount the leathery wings thing as well?  How'd he do all that?  Or is the heat of battle just getting to me? *




It's the "heat" of battle.  Faraugar goes right after Dalabrac.  First he told you all to surrender (move-equivalent action) and then readied an action (burn the prisoners if you keep attacking).  As soon as you attacked...BLAM!  Then a free action to call his mount (which had a readied action to come if called).

Then a new round.

After Dalabrac, Faraugar flies overhead (move) and blasts you all.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Flames erupt around the both of you.  Dalabrac, you dance with the shadows and avoid all ill effects.  Bear, you feel the flames scorch you terribly...which vexes you terribly (19 pts. dmg.).  Above you hear Faraugar shout "Surrender _Enthandas_!"  The air is filled with the scent of burning flesh and hair.

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 3, 2002)

"You want _this_, wad?"  I hold up the claw with _Enthandas_ and cast an _area dispell magic_ spell centered on Faraugar.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

There is no dramatic, or even visible, effect, Bear...but you can hope.  Faraugar is still up there in the dark on his winged black horse (You can't actually see him within the range of Darkvision, but you can see him silhouetted against the pale moonlight).

[Technically, it is now *Artemus*' turn.  If he came back last round, he arrives now and can act.  If not, he's...elsewhere.]

The ogre (K-8) _disengages_ from melee and moves away, still bellowing "Faraugaaarrrr!!!  Traito-o-o-o-rrrr!!!"


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 3, 2002)

*for Artemus*

OOC: Got a voice mail from Keith, who tried to post but wasn't sure if it worked (and obviously didn't).  So I called him back and talked with him and got his move.

Artemus wonders briefly what Dalabrac and Van will be when he reincarnates them.

He casts _Protection from Elements_ on himself, then moves down, stealithly, towards the front wagon containing the prisoners (to within 50 feet).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for doing the legwork, Van.  I'll assume it's *FIRE* he's protected from.

New round. *Dalabrac*, back to you.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 3, 2002)

Take flight, stab the evil mage.

ooc: please have me reincarnated as a winged halfling.

RUN!!! BOOOOO-YYAAAAAAAHHHHH!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 3, 2002)

You can do one of those things (per the _fly_ spell, you can ascend at half speed, 45 ft.  Even a double move doesn't quite get you to the wizard).

At 90 feet you are almost there.

You get a closer view of Faraugar.  Wreathed in trailing black smoke, he is riding a terrible black winged steed with blazing red eyes.  On his chest is the Claw of Bane, and in his right hand is a black mace that gives off the noxious smoke that cloaks his form.

He waves a hand and speaks a few words of magic.  Your wings instantly revert to a plain black cloak, and you feel gravity take hold...you drift back to earth, but won't reach the ground for two rounds.

"Selunite," cries Faraugar, "You shouldn't have come back."

The flying black steed circles lower...

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 3, 2002)

"As you can tell by my appearance, I'm not quite the same person I was when we last met.  But Selune's light still shines brightly in me, just as Bane continues to make you just like the stuff that comes out of my ass."

I call upon the moon maiden herself to heal me of my burns.  [_cure moderate_, will send a roll to you for 2d8+3]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

Faraugar's gloating smile is knocked askance by your trenchant toilet wit.  Selune's pure light flows through you, easing your painful burns and healing your cuts.  You are reminded of a prayer you used to say, back in Waymoot, in another life: _Though evil fly with clouds of gloom, Selune's grace glides like the moon..._

*Artemus*, you're about 45 feet from a wagon you suspect has prisoners in it, and it's your turn.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey, I can't help it--bears are much more in tune with that, uhm, natural side of things.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 4, 2002)

I am going to remain hidden in my current place and wild shape into a great owl. This takes one round so that is my turn.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

Artemus begins shapechanging, sprouting feathers and a beak.

New round.  *Dalabrac*, you're still drifting toward the earth (at this instant 30' off the ground)--when suddenly your _Wings of Flying_ become active again.  It's your turn. 

[I'm changing the ruling on your Wings, Mike.  See why here.  You were right!  You drift down 60' since last round, and since I rolled a 1 for the duration of the dispel, they are back online.]


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 4, 2002)

Charge the mage and swing.  I'd move 90' with the charge, so i think I can nail him.

 Run, I'll distract him!! Save Children!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

And he circled lower, so you can definitely reach him.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 4, 2002)

Dalabrac, you swoop upward diagonally and slash at Faraugar with _Loudripper_, drawing blood.  Since he is wreathed in black smoke that cloaks his form, you feel lucky to actually connect.  Faraugar grunts in pain, then commands, "Kavass! Slay the beast down there!"

The black steed swoops out from under Faraugar, leaving him flying under his own power!  He speaks arcane words and waves his free hand in a confusing pattern (Combat Casting succeeds, no AoO) at you *Dalabrac*--make a Will save.

The black steed dives and pulls up about 15 feet above Bear, then emits a horrible piercing shriek that raises everyone's hackles. [*Bear*--2 pts. sonic damage and make a Fortitude save.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Dalabrac, you feel suddenly and completely overwhelmed by this situation...Faraugar?  Portals?  Prisoners?  How did this whole stupid fight get started anyway?  You are just plain befuddled by events...

Bear, your skull and eardrums are thudding from that hell-screech, but you shake your furry head back and forth and _barely_ manage to shrug off any other lingering effects.

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

OOC: How far do I estimate Faraugar to be from me, Matt?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Approx. 55 feet above you.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

I _command_ the steed, Kavass, "Grapple!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

With a shriek of rage, the black steed spreads batlike wings and drops down to grapple you, Bear...and you take your attack of opportunity. [nice one!]


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

While we're waiting for his AoO, it's your turn, *Artemus*.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Kavass lunges toward you, Bear, and you rake across the beast's belly with a powerful swipe of your claws.  Squealing in pain, it is driven back and stopped short of grappling you.

*Artemus*?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 8, 2002)

I will fly as quietly and as inconspicously as I possibly can (Owl has a +20 Move silently skill) to the wagon that contains hostages. I will fly and position myself inside the wagon. If these are indeed hostages, I will begin the process of wild shaping back to my human form.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

[Well, send me a Move Silently roll, dammit! ]

Artemus, you fly directly into the back of the wagon.  All of the wagons are spread out a bit, no longer tied together in line.  The explosion spooked the horses and caused them to scatter.

In the back you find prisoners tied and gagged: the gnomish Aruvor family and the Seveniss family, all gazing upon the great horned owl in their midst with wonder and fear.  Quario Seveniss (the elf wizard), Einil Gallowglar (the female dwarf fighter) and Lenet cor Tarak are all unconscious and bound tightly.

You begin transforming back into a human.

*Dalabrac*, in your befuddled state, you simply turn and wander away...flying at the normal rate.  Perhaps things will be less confusing over there...

Faraugar speaks words of magic, and five identical copies of himself spring up around him, all of them wreathed in horrid black smoke.  Then he descends from the sky into a flanking position behind you, Bear.  "Your soul has an appointment with the Dread Lord, Talking Beast!"

Kavass snaps at you with a mouth full of razor-sharp teeth, and rears up to strike at you with both hooves, Bear--you evade all three attacks.

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 8, 2002)

Move silently=36! Sorry I had to announce such a huge number.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm going to take a five foot step to avoid the flanking.

"I'm not afraid of death, wad, but you should be." I turn and do a full attack on Faraugar, slashing/biting at a different figure each time.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Your first swing _should_ have hit, but you lose track of the Banite in the smoke that obscures his form.  The second and third arcs traced by your claws rip through and obliterate a pair of images.  Finally, you clamp down on the real thing with your teeth!  

Faraugar's vestments (last seen being worn by the Grand Terror of Bane in Aerunedar) feel as strong as steel, absorbing a bit of your bite.  But Faraugar still cries out in pain.

*Artemus*, you assume a fully-human form and it's your turn.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 8, 2002)

*The plan*

I am going to put my finger over my mouth in a ‘be quiet sign’ and then whisper, “It is good to see all of you alive, I am profoundly sorry that we did not come back sooner but we must save this conversation for after our escape. I am going to unbind you and ungag you but must be absolutely quiet.”  Then I am going to start cutting their bindings (with my dagger) whisper my plan to them as I proceed. “First, we are going to revive Quario Seveniss (the elf wizard), Einil Gallowglar (the female dwarf fighter) and Lenet cor Tarak. I have water that you can splash on their face. If this doesn’t work, I will cast a healing spell on them. Then I am going to conjure an obscuring mist and this mist will be your signal to run from this wagon. In the dark, with the mist and your captors’ attention occupied you should be able to run to safety. Run quietly but quickly in different directions and avoid your former captors, you are in no condition to try and fight. Scramble into the woods and move far enough away to avoid recapture, hide if you need to rest. Then after at least an hour has passed, circle back to the trail but position yourself approximately a mile behind where we are now. If you get confused or lost just stay where you are and hide, I am a druid and I can track you. Now, repeat this plan quietly to the revived members of the group as they become conscious and tell me if you have any questions. Is everyone able to run? Can anyone cast any spells in addition to my mist that will help in this escape?”

Is this a full turn? If it is not, then I would like to wait for their response and continue with the actions as part of my turn.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

That's more like ten turns!  But you can speak about half of that speech and cast one healing spell in this round--splashed water doesn't wake anyone up.  It'll take a while to cut everyone loose, but once you begin, they'll start cutting too.

So who do you heal: Einil, Quario, or Lenet?

Bear, you hear a voice cry out, "_Tyche's Curse is upon thee, slave of Bane_!!"  Faraugar seems to stagger momentarily and looks around in surprise.

Quidam floats from the darkness and asks, "How can we help?  Where's Dalabrac?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 8, 2002)

I cast a healing spell on Einil.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

I grin broadly, hoping to show my teeth stained with the Banite's blood to Quidam.  "This asswipe did _something_ to Dalabrac."

OOC: Might need a refresh of the tactical map here, Matt.  I'm starting to get confused about placement of characters/images/etc.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Einil Gallowglar's eyes snap open, and her first words are, "Where's that Banite dog?  And my axe?"

New round.  *Dalabrac*, you keep going, seeking a simpler situation.  It's all so complex...

Faraugar swings _Judgement_, the smoking black mace, in a vicious overhead smash.  But his strike is clumsier than anyone expected, and the four smoky images of Faraugar seem surprised at their own inability to connect with Bear. [5-ft. step to re-flank.]

Quidam laughs maniacally.

The black winged steed lashes out again with teeth and hooves (and comes frighteningly close) but fails to strike Bear. [5-ft. step to re-flank.]

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

*Tactical Update*

Bear is in J-6.  Kavass is in I-6.  Faraugar is in K-6.

Quidam is in G-4.

Dalabrac and Artemus are off the map.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm going to take a five-foot step to K-7, then hit Faraugar's multiple images with a full-round attack.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Bear, you shuffle to one side of the flank and launch a flurry of attacks.  The first two swipes of your claws rip through and dispel images of Faraugar--then you connect with a third claw and a snap of your teeth.  He tastes even worse the second time around--but those vestments of Bane still seem to be absorbing some force.  Faraugar curses!

*Artemus*, you continue your work freeing the prisoners.  Einil is cutting people loose.  You may cast another _cure_ spell to waken an unconscious prisoner if you like--Lenet and Quario are still out cold.

*Quidam* cries out to the Smiling Lady, begging her to "erase the fell magics that plague us!!!"  The single remaining _mirror image_ of Faraugar flickers and vanishes.

New round.

*Dalabrac*, you keep flying.  Now the stars overhead and the earth below are taxing your mind--how is it that you came by these wings?  What _is_ this place?

Faraugar and Kavass move 5 ft. to re-flank.

Faraugar mutters, "I'll make you into a rug!" and tries to smash Bear's head with the smoking mace again: his swings go wild, but that unlucky clumsiness seems to be gone...

Kavass snaps with teeth, rears up and rakes with hooves.  The horrid mount's teeth rip into your hide, Bear [7 pts. dmg.].

Your turn, *Bear*.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 8, 2002)

I take a five-foot step backwards to L8, turning to Faraugar.

"You wanted _this_, didn't you?" I hold up my right claw with _Enthandas_ gleaming brightly on it.  

I do a full-round attack on him.

OOC: sigh, so few options, so little time


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 8, 2002)

Although Faraugar's vestments are some protection, Bear, your flailing claws and snapping teeth batter him back and forth and leave him with a bleeding gouge down his neck and blood trickling from his mouth.

*Artemus* continues freeing and healing prisoners...Einil and Quario ready themselves to join the battle...

*Quidam* speaks a few words, and a green beam springs from his outstretched palm, covering Faraugar with emerald radiance.  "I'm afraid you're not leaving," he gloats.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC: Whose turn is it?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

*New round!*

*Dalabrac* keeps flying, just trying to figure things out...

A voice cries out in the night, "Die, Banite scum!" and Einil Gallowglar comes running into range...the battered dwarf warrior  makes it to F-8.

Faraugar grits his teeth, drops his mace, and pulls out a scroll.  He reads the arcane words and points at Bear--*Bear*, make a Fortitude save!

Bear, at the same moment Kavass batters you with one hoof [5 pts. dmg.].


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC:  Why is it that my characters end up just wandering around for most of combat?  Aoth got scared.  Dalabrac flies away.  Whats up withy that?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Bear, the beam has no effect!  Your turn!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC: I'd say it's because you're lucky.  Unfortunately, that's bad lucky, not good lucky.

MOOC: Since you didn't say Faraugar was combat casting, shouldn't someone get an AoO?

I grin at Faraugar.  "This time, wizard, it's _your_ death."

Another full-round attack on Faraugar.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Didn't I just say today....?   Yep, take an AoO too!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

*And all Faerun cheered...*

As Faraugar launches his spell, Bear takes a swing and clips the wizard, who manages to finish casting.  The beam hits Bear's burly pelt with no ill effect.

"Bane help me," whispers Faraugar.

One claw rakes him, then another, then another sends him sprawling to the dirt.  Bear lunges forward, scoops the neck of the fallen wizard into his maw and _crunch_! snaps the neck of Leatherboots.  Blood jets out onto the dry rocks and sand.

The black steed lets out a wail of despair.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"RooooOOOAAAAR! "


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

*Artemus*, in the wagon you are still healing and freeing the prisoners when you hear Bear's triumphant yawp echo out across the wastes.

*Quidam* trusts in the luck of Tymora to fire a crossbow bolt staright and true into the haunch of the dark steed.

Quario Seveniss speaks arcane words...then the elf (whose face is battered and bruised, his robes scorched) runs up and slaps his hand down on the dark steed's back--_BZZZT_!!!  An arc of electricity causes the beast to shriek in pain.

Einil Gallowglar charges up beside the intrepid elf and takes out the beast's legs with a vicious crosscut...and it topples into the dirt unconscious.  She ends its life with vicious blows of her axe.

The night is silent and cold.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Dalabrac, when the wizard dies the confusion ends.  You may return.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC: YES!!! You guys totally rock!  Off to lurk some more...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

Where am I? Where is the fight?  Why did I leave?  How long has it been?

I turn around and shake my head in an attempt to clear it.  Then I fly back, or try to as the case may be.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

*Loot from Faraugar and Lord Gargdol (magical or valuable)*

*Faraugar:*
_Faraugar's Spelltome_
_Laucivian's Green Book_
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (+3) x2
Potion of Resistance
Wand
Wand
Scroll
87 platinum
4 gems
Cloak
Bracers
Potion of Invisibility
Potion of Water Breathing
Gold necklace set with 2 black pearls
Wand
Scroll
Map (?)

There is also a black sword and a black mace, but these burn the hands of anyone who touches them.  There are also the magical Vestments of Bane.

*Lord Gargdol*
Banded mail
Wooden shield
Battleaxe
Ring
Brooch
Goggles of Night


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

Shakes shaggy head, trying to get the adrenaline of battle to release me from its grip.  I sniff the air, wondering what happened to that other ogre.

"Let's gather together and see what is left of this caravan.  Quidam, can you see if you can figure out where Dalabrac went to?  The wizard did something to him that caused him to just fly off.  He didn't look afraid, just very, very confused.

Let's gather together the belongings of these vile men.  And did I see a map in there?  It's not a map of Aerunedar, is it?  That would explain how Faraugar kept getting the drop on my past self.

As for the rest of the caravan, let me know who is in need of healing.  Selune may be able to help.  And I need to have a word with Artemus."

As I walk through the caravan, I notice the starry night through the portal.  I put my paw on the left side of the portal and say, "_Close the veil of the universe for me._  By the way, we also need to figure out what happened to Foxhound--I don't suppose his body is around here, is it?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Quidam bows to Quario Seveniss. "You do not know us, friend Wizard, but we know you.  Your son and the other children are just beyond that ridge...we will retrieve them before more ill fortune befalls them."

Quidam floats into the air and swoops into the darkness.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

ooc: I signed off last night and things looked tense, I sign on this morning and it is all done. Good job.

I finish untying everyone and I find some berries and cast Goodberries on them (2d4) and feed them to a still unconscious Lenet.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

I help Lenet eat 8 berries (ooc: each worth 1 hp).


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

I wander up to Bear looking rather confused.

Well, what the heck happened to me.  I was charging the vile wizard one moment and the next I was about half a mile away.  How'd all this...  Points to the mangled corpse ... happen.

After being informed...

  Maybe after we take a choice item each, we could sell the rest when we reach silverymoon to help these settlers rebuild.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

[Okay...since you're a druid you can find some tough, dry berries and turn them into _goodberries_.  But there's _still_ been talk of hiding in the trees, forests, etc.  Think Nevada or Arizona...very arid and hot, desolate and rocky--that's the Stonelands.  There's no trees.  You'd be lucky to find a living shrub.]

Lenet may very well wake up and speak...soon...

The caravaners are looking pretty downtrodden, but happy that their captors are no more.  The gnome adept Gerbo Aruvor, his wife and three children, Quario Seveniss, his wife and two children, plus Herjolf Rolf and Horsa Lenumbrar, stand huddled in the cold.  Einil Gallowglar is on her knees crying and praying to Moradin Soulforger.



			
				Dalabrac said:
			
		

> Maybe after we take a choice item each, we could sell the rest when we reach silverymoon to help these settlers rebuild.




Quidam comes back with the three children.  Kolya Seveniss bursts into tears and runs into the waiting arms of his family.  The others look confused when they don't see any Rolfs or Lenumbrars.

"Kaemris Tencoin may have agreed to this job," he says, "but _we_ did not.  These people have suffered enough under our care.  Let us convey them to Tilverton and make our own way from there."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"ing right, Quidam.  

There's some streak of that damn ranger still in me who wants to suggest that we provide these poor folk with some funds from the Banite that has caused all this trouble, however.  Perhaps we can have someone identify all his crap in Tilverton and find a buyer who will give us top dollar for some of those things that aren't very useful to us.  Maybe set these boys up with some kind of patrimony, in the absence of their parents.  Someone there might be able to answer where our entertainer got himself to, as well."

I look around for Artemus and find him doctoring Lenet.  I walk over to him and lightly pound him on the back with my paw.  "Hey, druid--we need to have a talk about what sneaking means.  Maybe Dalabrac or I could give you some lessons in being quiet, eh?  But it wasn't a total loss.  Good job on the healing bit--Selune knows that a little healing certainly goes a long ways!

Let's get this damn portal back on the cart while I'm still feeling strong.  That's going to Tilverton, too, and maybe farther.  [

Then we'd better make camp for the rest of the night.  Just because we took care of these guys doesn't mean there's not something else out here still."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

Artemus opens his mouth as if to explain but then thinks for a moment and just shakes his head and resumes tending to Lenet.


----------



## Lenet Cor Tarak (Oct 9, 2002)

Huh? Wha'? Wha' happened? 

[sees the bear and the carnage, utters a squeak, and slowly backs away--unless I'm in a tent and can't see anything]


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"Bring all that stuff from the Banites over here by the campfire and let's take a look at it."



> *Faraugar:*
> Faraugar's Spelltome
> Laucivian's Green Book
> Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (+3) x2
> ...




"I like this stuff that shines brightly like the rings and brooches.  Is there anyway to figure out what they do magically, or will we have to pay someone in Tilverton to do this for us?

And what's that bit of paper there?  I want to see that map thing."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Quidam has _detected_ these items as radiating magic (or simply having value, in the case of coins, gems and jewelry) but shakes his head.  "We cannot determine the magic unless it is plainly labeled, like those potions, or obvious, like those goggles."

As for that scrap of paper...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

".  This guy was as bad of an artist as he was a fighter.  Does this make sense to anyone?

And, let's hear it, is heading to Tilverton our plan?"

OOC: Do you want us to do anything here about getting that portal on a cart, Matt?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll assume that if you get enough individuals working on it (and the sheer size of the portal will allow quite a few), you can lift the portal back onto a wagon.  Then Artemus will have to send a Handle Animal roll to round up some horses.  In short...sure, why not?


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

My Handle Animal roll is a 30.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

I growl out some quick orders to those standing around to assist me with the portal.  I've still got that massive strength on me as well (28).  Let me know what you want me to roll.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

So we're just going to abandon these people?  Well, whatever.  Just remind me to not use them as a reference.  Oh, this could be bad for my reputation.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"We have news for you: none of our reputations could be much worse right now.  We suggest taking these people as far as the Black Crater, where Purple Dragons and War Wizards can tend to their needs.  Abandonment would weigh on what little conscience We have left.

"Plus, the War Wizard called Hawklin might take this money and jewels in return for _identification_ of these items."

No roll necessary.  A dozen people gather around the portal, and with Bear's massive strength, lift it onto the back of the wagon.

You will need to send me an Intuit Direction roll, since you are no longer on a trail.  Are you leaving now, or in the morning?

Nice roll, Artemus!  You have no problem tracking down and rounding up the horses...they seem glad to see you.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

Dalabrac, I am not sure what we are going to do. 

ooc: Matt I am a bit confused about how many of the travelers are dead, alive and missing. Could you please summarize a bit? I don't think the news will be good but....


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"Your reputation is already assured, short stuff.  You're part of the party that brought in this ancient Netherese portal to the crown of Cormyr, whom should pay us well for it.

As for the caravan, I doubt they want to continue with us as their guards, in any case--certainly given that we didn't even make it a quarter of the way to the destination without getting half of the caravan killed, including the so-called guards.  I suspect that this experience has already changed them as much as it has changed some of us.

We will make some kind of monetary amends for their losses and our failures.  That might preserve some of your precious reputation.

Now, lift up on that corner over there and help me get this bit of money-making magic back onto the cart."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> The caravaners are looking pretty downtrodden, but happy that their captors are no more.  The gnome adept Gerbo Aruvor, his wife and three children, Quario Seveniss, his wife and two children, plus Herjolf Rolf and Horsa Lenumbrar, stand huddled in the cold.  Einil Gallowglar is on her knees crying and praying to Moradin Soulforger.




You count twelve of the original 42 remaining.  Einil can tell you that only her husband Torg died in the first Zhentarim attack.  Faraugar killed everyone else, but they think that a few people (maybe 6-10) escaped in wagons and headed west across the Stonelands.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

42%-52% survival rate so far and the ones that went West are not likely to live very long. This is bleak.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"You whine like a mule, Druid.  You _are_ still alive."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"Ah, don't be so depressed, druid--you just weren't cut out to be guards, but something greater.  Learn from it and move on.

Now, Quidam's got a good idea--which way is the Black Crater?  You got any idea, Artemus?"  I'll take a sniff in the wind, looking up at the stars, and see if my new-old memory can provide a direction.  [Will send an _intuit direction_ roll to you, Matt.]


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

I am just assessing the situation in a straightforward way. 

I am with Dalabrac, I say we sell most of the treasure and divide it among the remaining travelers. We should also ask the travelers what they want to do and then we accomodate them the best we can. I doubt they trust us though.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Bear, you have no idea which direction is true north.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

I cast "know direction".

Can I make an intuit direction skill check?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

Once you cast it, Intuit Direction is unneccessary.  You instantly know which direction is true north, and judging from that you surmise that the trail lies south of your current position.  It seems the Zhentarim were striking out across the Stonelands, headed northeast.

"We're not dividing all that treasure amongst these people...they were the ones so gung-ho to take the dangerous route.  Let this be their lesson," says Quidam.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

"Regardless of the level of danger, we agreed to protect them. It is dangerous to argue now, let us make it to a safe destination and think about it along the way." says Artemus.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

"Moving!  Now there's a sensible suggestion.

Someone needs to tell what happened to Van and Kaemris to Lenet.  I fear that she's a touch unhinged at the moment.  Isn't that her cowering behind the wagon over there?

In the meantime, I'll hunt out ahead of the party about 30 feet as we move to the south to get back to the trail.  Dalabrac, will you take the rear and keep an eye out for anything following us?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

I will be out front too, tracking the path the wagons took so we don't get lost.


----------



## Lenet Cor Tarak (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah, I'm not cowering behind a wagon. I'm cowering behind Dalabrac, which is an odd sight, given that he's a lot shorter than me. I rather hope he's bringing me up to speed.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 9, 2002)

I spread my wings to give her a little more cover in her hidings and fill her in on what has transpired, including the newest death of Van Dykson.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2002)

"This story is familiar to us," yawns Quidam.  "We will be sleeping in the wagon...please do wake us if there is any danger."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 9, 2002)

I instruct the elf wizard and dwarf warrior to get the remaining members into the wagons, and also to post a watch on the portal, just in case someone tries to come through it while we are traveling.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 9, 2002)

At dawn I will meditate on my spells.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

*Traveling Lonely Lands*

After but a few hours of southward travel over ridges and through shallow gullies, the wagons clattering over the rocks and the horses chuffing and neighing unhappily, you reach the dusty trail that winds through the Stonelands.

If you were to turn right, you'd be headed west, across the wastes.  So you turn left, back toward the Black Crater (formerly known as Tilverton)...the nearest "safe destination."

A few hours after midnight, when Selune has sunk beneath the horizon and the night is as dark as a Zhentarim sky-steed, Dalabrac and Artemus hear the sounds of hooves, and the clanking and jingling of barding, on the road ahead.

"_Who goes there_?" calls a clear voice in Common, as lanterns are unshuttered.  In the lights that they shine, you can see that it is a patrol of Purple Dragons...on horseback and bearing the Cormyrian royal crest.

Bear, they smell like a bunch of humans sweaty from riding the trail.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm going to stay out of sight, circle back to the caravan and tell Artemus, "They're humans.  You talk with them--I might startle them."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh, GODS be praised! Masters, it is so good to see you!  We have been in terrible straights.  If only we'd strong men like you to help us! There were these orc, and they... they... it was terrible.  Then this horrible man on a black steed in black armor, he... 

Let me start from the begining.  We were to escort these settlers to Silverymoon, and we were attacked.  These are the survivors, those we could find.  Oh, thank gods you found us.

If it looks like i need to start crying I will.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

"Excuse me sir, my traveling companion is very distressed... as well he should be." I hand Dalabrac my wineskin filled with water. "We were on a mission given to us by Lord Ironcrest. We were escorting many settlers to the Silver Marches and our caravan was ransacked by cowardly brigands. Sadly most of the settlers have perished and we need a safe place to gather our strength. May we enter this area? We are in need of hospitality. I have worked with the Purple Dragons before, like in Arabel, and I know they are trustworthy and helpful."

I will roll a diplomacy skill check if you like.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

My diplomacy skill check is a 27.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

The captain of the patrol says, "For Torm's sake, halfling, get a hold of yourself.  We saw the explosions from a distance and thought you might need some help.  Since you've taken care of the threat, we'd be happy to escort you back to Tilverton, noble druid!  Oh...your companions, too."

"Assuming we travel until dawn, it'll be eight more hours to reach the Black Crater."

"Uh....is that a _bear_?"

(Keith, if you e-mail me the roll you don't need to post it.  Good roll, though!)


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

"Yes it is and his manners are as painful as his bite but trust that he means well."

"Kind sir, thank you for your hospitality, if the journey will take eight hours then let us start now." I introduce everyone in the company and we move our wagons into position to start down the trail to Tilverton.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

"Best luck we've had on this trail so far..."

Urges the wagons on to make haste in our travels to Tilverton/Black Crater.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

You travel for four hours, and the sun rises, revealing the barren Stonelands in all their blasted and barren glory.

At this point you must stop for about three hours: the horses need to be fed and watered, and have some time to recoup their strength for the final eight hours of the journey.  The clerics and druids of the party take the opportunity to pray for magic.

"We found this map in the back of the wagon in which we were sleeping," says Quidam.  

"We could always continue on to the Silver Marches by ourselves, if we choose...or else we may be able to decipher the writing on Faraugar's map.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

Peers over Quidam's bald head at the map.  "Hrmph.  Now _that's_ a map.  That thing of wad's is a chickenscratch.  If you really think that's writing on his map, though, maybe you could ask Tymora...oh, sorry...maybe _you_ could give _yourself_ the ability to _comprehend languages_.  Van could do that kind of thing, but I'm a little afraid to try it.  These claws don't have quite the same shape as fingers for all that intricate spell casting stuff."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll go where you decide, but if i'm going to be out front all the time again, i'd like to find a better sword.  The wrtings the Banite's map seems a bit cryptic to me, so I can't vote for that.  Maybe we should find that trickster Lucius before we make a decision.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

"We should try to decipher the map and compare it the map you just found, Quidam. Who has knowledge of this writing? If we don't perhaps someone near the Black Crater does."
"I am still troubled by the disappearance of Lucius. I am going to scout around for a pool of water and then cast a scrying spell to see our lost traveler."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

"He's probably in some ing soft bed somewhere...or in a bed ing some soft thing.  Ha!  Ha!"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

"Of course we can decipher it, cryptic or no.  Telling what language it is might be more difficult..."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

Once again...

...YOU ARE IN A DESERT.  THERE ARE NO NATURAL POOLS OF WATER!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

"Judging solely from the rift that Foxhound fell through...he could be anywhere in all the Planes right now.  We could wait thousands of years for his return."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

ooc: I defer to your judgement but even Nevada has the Colorado river, the Sahara has oasis etc.


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

"Well then let's focus on deciphering the map"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

Not only is it a desert, but it borders on the Anauroch...a desert created by ancient life-draining magics that wiped everything out.

But...you are heroes, after all!  Send a Wilderness Lore check.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

"Does anyone have knowledge of geography?  There is a mountain road, a 'man-castle' on a peak with three mountains due north..."

Quidam goes over to some Purple Dragons and asks them.

"They say the castle could be a place called High Horn, in the northwest of Cormyr.  But that is a long shot."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

Bear has no luck finding water.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

"Geography?  Hell, I never even went to school!  Maybe we could find you some water at the Crater, druid?  Can you wait another couple of hours?"


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 10, 2002)

"Sure I can wait. In fact, Quidam might be right in saying that seeing him and his surroundings for a few minutes still makes it unlikely that we will be able to locate him or get him back. Let's continue."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

"And we have to ask ourselves...do we even _want_ him back?" asks Quidam with a grin. "Had he not vanished, we might still be in the Nexus room, watching griffon eggs hatch."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 10, 2002)

"Aw, he wasn't all that bad.  A little dense, yeah, but anyone who can charm the feathers off a two-headed griffin can't be all bad.

Let's get moving.  I'm anxious to get to Tilverton and find someone who can put a guard on this portal.  If the dragons will take point, I'll join Dalabrac here in the back to make sure nothing is following us."


----------



## Lenet Cor Tarak (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey, I can cast read languages if it seems appropriate. What is it you guys are looking at, anyway? 

OOC: In other words, I don't wanna take the time to really look at the maps until after work, but if Tom telling us something will move things along, what the hey.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2002)

You travel across the wastes, and they eventually give way to grasslands.  You encounter nothing but local wildlife: carrion birds and a small herd of antelope.

One of the Purple Dragons (who earlier looked at your chickenscratch map) remembers that the goblin armies who served the Devil Dragon Nalavara during the Ghazneth War were of a tribe called "Grodd," perhaps named after the city from which they issued.

In the afternoon you see the Purple Dragon garrison on the horizon, and beyond it the wide dark expanse of the Black Crater.  "Do not go any closer to the Crater than this garrison," the Captain warns.  "Doing so is not only unbelievably dangerous, but will put you in violation of Alusair's Royal Decree."

Near the garrison are a few copses of trees and a small pond.  You make camp, with your pair of wagons and four horses nearby.  The caravaners, who haven't spoken a word to you since Quidam's comments after the battle, camp on the far side of the garrison.

Later, Lord Hawklin (the War Wizard who restored Lenet not too long ago) comes to meet with you.  He is intrigued by the new forms of Bear and Quidam, and although he is saddened by the news of so many deaths, he is happy to hear that a party of five Zhentarim were slain and their ogre servants killed or driven off.

Hawklin agrees to _analyze_ the dweomers of the magic items you've brought back in return for the platinum, the four gems, and the necklace set with black pearls.  "The death of five Zhents will cover the rest of the cost," he chuckles.

Hawklin is also intensely interested in this strange Portal you've brought back...


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 11, 2002)

"Thank you Lord Hawklin for agreeing to analyze these items in exchange for those fine jewels. I believe I speak for the whole group when I say we accept this arrangement and here are the jewels. Magic items with unknown abilities don't help anyone." I hand the jewels to him.

I would like to use the pond to attempt to scry Lucius does anyone have anything that belonged to Lucius that I can use for my Scry spell? It helps. 

ooc: For some reason my scry rolls have really sucked lately. 

I will hunt for an antelope or other game and offer it to the caravaners. I will say to the caravaners, "Our travels together have taken many turns and few of them have been fruitful. What would you like to do? I can't be sure that we are going to the Silver Marches and I would understand if you avoided us even if we were going. Perhaps the Purple Dragons would escort you further, or maybe you could retrace your steps to your old home."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

Hawklin takes the items to be _analyzed_ and says, "I will return tomorrow with all the information I can gain.  Perhaps then we may speak further of this portal, and of the map you showed my troops.  I think I can give you some more information regarding its origin...if I am right, it could mean the difference between victory and defeat in the Nobles' Uprising.  Until tomorrow!"  He bows and heads back to the log palisades and stone tower of the Cormyrian Garrison.

[You can use the pond to scry, Artie--just send me a roll.  They can't _all_ be bad!]

The caravaners accept your offering, Artemus, and the elven wizard Quario Seveniss says, "Speaking for myself and my family, I can only say that you have my eternal gratitude.  Whatever else might have happened, two of you gave your own lives to bring back my son Kolya, and these other children too.  Orcs and Zhentarim are dangers of which we were well warned before leaving Cormyr--it would be unfair to blame you for such things now.  I think that we will camp here for several days, and most likely return to Cormyr when the Civil War has spent itself."  He shakes your hand.  "Again, you have my thanks.  You did your best.  Luck, however, was not with us this time."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

"Well done, Druid!

Personally, I'm interested in this map that the Banite had on him.  If there was something there that attracted them, it can't be a good thing to let go.

On the other hand, there's a whole Orc army that we now know is massed in Hullack forest that could be trouble.  Plus, I just love to kill orcs.

In either case, we should see some love from the crown of Cormyr for recovering this portal--I'm not sure what that love should look like, but it usually looks like gold to me."


----------



## Roman Gemmalee (Oct 11, 2002)

"Let's discuss what we want to do next. The caravaners are going back to Cormyr and Lucius Foxhound is beyond the point at which we can help him at this time."

"I am out for adventure and I am quite familiar with the Orcs of Hullack forest so I say we investigate the Banite's map. What does everyone else think?"


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2002)

"Being absolutely sick and tired of stumbling about through unreliable portals, we agree with you completely, Artemus," says Quidam.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Oct 11, 2002)

"That's fine with me.

Since that's decided, I'm going to bed down for the night and dream of wonderful magic items that help me swipe some ugly dudes."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 12, 2002)

*Next Morning, Tarsakh 14*

Hawklin returns with the items of magic, explaining to you what they are.  Here is the complete list:

_Faraugar's Spelltome_
0th—Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st—Alarm, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Nystul's Magic Aura, Sleep. 2nd—Blur, Darkness, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Spectral Hand. 3rd—Blink, Fireball, Gaseous Form, Hold Person, Invisibility Sphere, Lightning Bolt, Slow, Suggestion. 4th—Confusion, Dimension Door, Polymorph Other, Polymorph Self, Shout. 5th—Ball Lightning, Cloudkill, Teleport.

_The Book of Laucivian Glimmervine_
0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Charm Person, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Chaos, Shield, Sleep, Spider Climb. 2nd -- Alter Self, Invisibility, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Summon Swarm, Whispering Wind. 3rd – Haste, Fireball.

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (+3) x2
Potion of Resistance
Wand of Lightning ("Scaalyx," 6th lvl, 20 ch.)
Wand of Fireballs ("Ghuvip," 6th lvl, 15 ch.)
Arcane Scroll: _Slow_
Cloak of Resistance +1
Bracers of Armor +1
Potion of Invisibility
Potion of Water Breathing
Wand of Magic Missile ("Pop," 3rd lvl, 12 ch.)
Arcane Scroll: _Darkvision, Dimension Door_
Banded mail +2
Wooden shield +1, of Arrow Deflection
Battleaxe +1, Shock
Ring of Sustenance
Brooch of Shielding, 61 hp remaining
Goggles of Night

[Glen--could you print out this list and a copy of the "translated" map?  Thanks.]


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Oct 12, 2002)

Dips on the Potion of Invisibility!!


----------

